# Server auf / Login deaktiviert



## Undertaker99 (7. September 2008)

wie versteht man das ?

Man liest das die ersten schon auf den Servern spielen und andere die trotz CE Pre Order es nicht schaffen den Key freizuschalten.

Warum erfolgt die Meldung Server sind frei ! obwohl die Anmeldung noch nicht funktioniert.
Will man der Öffentlichkeit vermitteln das alles nach Plan laeuft ?

Finds echt schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 

Hat jemand eine Info wann ein Login wieder moeglich ist ?


----------



## Bulk (7. September 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=58863


----------



## Medic.pip0 (7. September 2008)

Weiss nicht bei mir klappts auch nicht


----------



## Undertaker99 (7. September 2008)

richtig das Bestätigt ja die Aussage


----------



## Pymonte (7. September 2008)

das Problem ist, hat man schon einen Acc und will nur den key freischalten erscheint die nette nachricht, dass das einloggen deaktiviert wurde.

Nun hängt man da und kann ncihts machen, da hilft auch der andere Thread nicht direkt


----------



## Syane (7. September 2008)

Also gibtn weg das zu umgehen ..bringt einem dann aber dank 414 immernoch nix ...zudem wurde der eingabe code wieder abgeschaltet.


----------



## m0ses (7. September 2008)

darauf haben die leute von goa selbst noch keine antwort da sie große probleme mit den login servern haben, sie arbeiten daran.


----------



## cl0wn123 (7. September 2008)

damit die closed beta leute zocken können un die bei denens geklappt hat und die net auf der war seite rumladen... nehm ich an!


----------



## Kaderian (7. September 2008)

Während der Wartung werden alle noch offenen Registrierungsprozesse abgearbeitet, bevor der Server wieder zur Verfügung steht.


das find ich super! dann bekomme ich nach 6 stunden vllt doch noch die mail


----------



## Qulhata (7. September 2008)

ja bei mir auch nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das is ne schweinerei! ich hab den betakey schon seit über 6 monaten rumzuliegen und jetzt kann ich den nich eingeben


----------



## Chiril (7. September 2008)

Ich will doch nur spielen :-(


----------



## Medic.pip0 (7. September 2008)

Jo wurde ja gerade Offiziel bestätigt . Das gerade die Wartung verläuft


----------



## Dintraos (7. September 2008)

Qulhata schrieb:


> ja bei mir auch nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




dito...
so is halt das leben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dayanus (7. September 2008)

Mein gott warum konnten die jungs sich einfach nicht vorbereiten ich verstehe es nicht, also wenn sich ein PRODUZIERENDES ( im Sinne von Waren ) unternehmen in der freien marktwirtschaft so etwas leisten würde...


----------



## Undertaker99 (7. September 2008)

Was mich natürlich sehr verärgert ist , das man 50000 Key zusaetzlich verlost.

Besser wäre es gewesen erstmal die Pre Order Besteller CE / SE und CB vorzulassen. Dann waere auch nicht so ein Andrang und Serverbelastungen aufgetreten. Im Laufe des Tages haette man dann die weiteren Free Keys verlosen koennen.

Fühl mich als Vorbesteller veraeppelt und das hat nichts damit zutun : Ist ja nur ne Beta.... Den es kann nicht sein das Leute auf den SErvern sind die nicht am PreOrder Prg. teilgenommen haben.


----------



## Odjnn (7. September 2008)

toll jetzt ist der login da aber da kommt immer undefined raus !!!man 
muss doch nurnoch den key eingeben -.-


----------



## Medic.pip0 (7. September 2008)

Sind doch auch nur Menschen xD Ich glaube sie haben es sich auch anders Vorgestellt


----------



## Chiril (7. September 2008)

Ich wette, wenn der login wieder geht ist er nach fünf minuten wieder down...


----------



## Medic.pip0 (7. September 2008)

Deswegen will ich mich da auch schnell Registrien  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## akoras (7. September 2008)

Das ist ja auch alles halb so wild... ich erinnere mich da an schlimmere Betas, Headstarts und Probleme... sei es nur verlängerte, wöchentliche Wartungsarbeiten ;-)

Bleibt ruhig :-) Es wird das geilste Spiel seit langer Zeit... dauert
 eben etwas länger, um den Hammer auf ältere MMOG´s fallen zu lassen *hihi*

*nun gemütlich das Toben im Forum weiter beobachte*


----------



## Gortek (7. September 2008)

Ich habe ja vermutet dass so etwas passiert, nachdem sie letzte Woche Europa mit Betakeys überhäuften.
Hätten die, die nicht closed oder CE hatten gar ned reinquetschen brauchen. Finde es etwas unüberlegt von den Herren, dass sie soviele Keys am Ende vergeben und dann am Stichtag versagen.

Cheers


----------



## Undertaker99 (7. September 2008)

woher wusstes du das. Also bei mir steht immer noch "Wir entschuldigen uns...


----------



## Jo-Hendrik (7. September 2008)

ich als CE Pre vorbesteller finde es einfach nur krass das sie mal wieder die closed-leute schön spielen lassen, *ironiean* die haben natürlich noch nicht genug gespielt um vllt auch anderen die möglichkeit zu geben sich die welt mal anzuschauen *ironieaus* und der "rest" wird in wellen reingelassen, toll super! hätte ich das mal vorher gewusst....erinnert mich krass an ne klassengesellschaft außem mittelalter und ey keiner kann mir erzählen goa etc hätten nicht gewusst was auf sie zukommt und sie hätten sich nicht drauf vorbereiten können neeeeeeein natürlich nicht!


----------



## Zoroasther (7. September 2008)

Medic.pip0 schrieb:


> Sind doch auch nur Menschen xD Ich glaube sie haben es sich auch anders Vorgestellt



Fehler immer mit dem Menschsein zu entschuldigen, liefert nur Argumente für den Transhumanismus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (7. September 2008)

is andererseits ganz gut das es so lief. Lieber jetzt bei vllt 150k Leuten mal Probleme und dafür das System überarbeiten, als dann bei vll 400-500k beim Release... weil das wär dann ein echter Reinfall


----------



## Undertaker99 (7. September 2008)

Mit den Wellen haette ich mich ja anfreuden koennen:

Zuerst CB da diese ja schon ein Acc. hatten. Das ging dann schnell.
Anschliessend CE PRE
dann die SE und Sonderkeys
und dann die 70000 Freekeys


----------



## Wlath (7. September 2008)

Quelle (www.warhammer-online.com): Unserer Registrierungsserver sind momentan wegen einer kurzen Wartung nicht erreichbar. Während der Wartung werden alle noch offenen Registrierungsprozesse abgearbeitet, bevor der Server wieder zur Verfügung steht.

Bis dahin ist es nicht möglich, sich auf unserer Webseite einzuloggen oder einen neuen Account zu erstellen.


----------



## Cäsario (7. September 2008)

so langsam wirds lächerlich,hab die faxen nu dicke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jonish (7. September 2008)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhh, ich sitzt jetzt seid um 9 Uhr hier und bekommen fehler wie ihr sie schildert,
war sogar schon soweit den key einzugeben, dann hat auch nix geklappt, der browser is abgestürtzt 
und ich hing wieder im loginchaos fest, aaaaaaaaahhhhh, ich will heute noch zocken, muss die ganze woche
wieder woanders arbeiten und bin abends nich daheim um zu zocken.... *kotzt*
bitte lass es funktionier bitte
*daumendrück*


----------



## Ni0x (7. September 2008)

Undertaker99 schrieb:


> Mit den Wellen haette ich mich ja anfreuden koennen:
> 
> Zuerst CB da diese ja schon ein Acc. hatten. Das ging dann schnell.
> Anschliessend CE PRE
> ...



wenn die das so machen würden, müssten sie pro Kundengruppe einen Tag rechnen, somit hätten die mit den Freekeys noch 3 Tage OB und ich glaub dafür würden sich viele erst überlegen ob sie sich WAR wirklich runterladen oder lieber aufs Release warten und dann wäre ein Stresstest nicht möglich gewesen, musst du auch mal so sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ultanor (7. September 2008)

Was regen sich einige hier so auf die Beta ist nicht dazu gedacht das jemand seinen Spass am spielen hat, sondern das die Herren dort evtl Probleme mitbekommen.

Also mal halblang hier nä


----------



## Hubukus (7. September 2008)

ich kann aber auch die leute nicht verstehen die heute anfangen müssen sich zu registrieren.....hattet ihr  nicht lange genug zeit um dieses zu tun????????bestimmt nicht,oder-.-,aber hauptsache nen beta erhaschen,vermutlich noch nichtmal das spiel  geordert...hier dann rumheulen und den leuten zusätzlich das leben schwer machen die schon vor monaten angefangen haben zu kaufen...zu registrieren und was weiss ich noch alles...


----------



## t0rb4n (7. September 2008)

kurze Wartung naja genausone Aussage wie Reg.-seite geht ab 8.30^^


----------



## HiFischi (7. September 2008)

BeRuHiGt EuCh MaL aLlE


----------



## Chiril (7. September 2008)

Natürlich ist die beta dazu da, bugs zu entdekcen und so, aber wie soll das gehen wenn nur ca 100 leute die beta spielen können?


----------



## Enoys (7. September 2008)

hör auf so lächerlich zu schreiben :eek:


----------



## Rayon (7. September 2008)

Jo, Server gehen. Spiel grad, hoffe die Logins gehen schnell wieder, so leer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaderian (7. September 2008)

Hubukus schrieb:


> ich kann aber auch die leute nicht verstehen die heute anfangen müssen sich zu registrieren.....hattet ihr  nicht lange genug zeit um dieses zu tun????????bestimmt nicht,oder-.-,aber hauptsache nen beta erhaschen,vermutlich noch nichtmal das spiel  geordert...hier dann rumheulen und den leuten zusätzlich das leben schwer machen die schon vor monaten angefangen haben zu kaufen...zu registrieren und was weiss ich noch alles...




Doof nur das die reg seiten für die open beta erst heute morgen online gegangen sind. Und alle die nicht in der closed beta waren nu mal das problem haben. Egal ob sie vorbestellt haben oder nicht


----------



## Ineluki-OA (7. September 2008)

Ich hoffe du willst nicht das wir dich jetzt bedauern? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabengott (7. September 2008)

Rayon schrieb:


> Jo, Server gehen. Spiel grad, hoffe die Logins gehen schnell wieder, so leer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



OHH! AM LIEBSTEN WÜRDE ICH DICH!....Oh sorry, ich denke laut... xD ;-D


----------



## Flipstar67 (7. September 2008)

ich finde es auch ziemlich gay... hocke hier seit heute um 8 mit meinem key und kann ihn nirgends eingeben............ die Kontoserver hätte man ruhig paar tage vor beta start starten können........ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Psalma (7. September 2008)

ich denke genau so wie du ^^ am liebsten so den kopf, und ne treppe, und naja..... orc style halt ^^


----------



## Hubukus (7. September 2008)

Kaderian schrieb:


> Doof nur das die reg seiten für die open beta erst heute morgen online gegangen sind. Und alle die nicht in der closed beta waren nu mal das problem haben. Egal ob sie vorbestellt haben oder nicht


ich habe meinen WAR acc schon seit einiger zeit und brauche mich deshalb nicht zu reg. nur noch den key eingeben...aber...........


----------



## Gortek (7. September 2008)

Kaderian schrieb:


> Doof nur das die reg seiten für die open beta erst heute morgen online gegangen sind. Und alle die nicht in der closed beta waren nu mal das problem haben. Egal ob sie vorbestellt haben oder nicht



Er meint die Accounterstellung, nicht die Beta-Code Eingabe. Registrieren konnte man sich seit Monaten, das ist das Übel.
Aber ist ja n Stresstest........für uns User 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cheers

P.S. Bei so einer kurzen Beta, hätten sie die Registrierung und Key-Zertifizierung früher machen können. Dann wären nun die treuen Vorbesteller auch befriedigt und müssen nicht noch hinter den wilden "ich hol mir mal ein Tag vor Beginn nen Betakey for Fun, wird eh ned besser als WoW sein" Leuten anstellen müssen, die per Glück nun noch teilweise vor uns auf den Servern sind. Sowas ist einfach Mist und macht nicht Lust auf Mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K@Ching (7. September 2008)

kann mir einer sagen ob ich weil die regi server down sind auch net dem link in meiner email zur bestätigen folgen kann??

sobald ich drauf geh läde er aber er läde nix nur weisse seite!! wäre net wenn mir jemand auskunft dazu geben kann!! dann probiere ich es später wenn es daran liegt!

THX im voraus


----------



## Qulhata (7. September 2008)

wozu hab ich mir ne ce prebox geholt? naja eigentlich nur  wegen dem geilen comic was in der ce sein wird^^
aber trozdem ich dachte ich hab nen gewisses vorrecht weil ich es geschaft habe ne ce pre zubekommen aber nein ich hätte auch heute noch nen betakey bekommen
das is einfach nur scheiße


----------



## Mookie (7. September 2008)

Wie sich das anhört geht es immernoch nicht.... unter aller Kanone was sie da veranstalten aber ich will mich ja net aufregen ist ja "nur" OB aber wenns beim launch auch so sein wird na dann gute Nacht.


----------



## Devil4u (7. September 2008)

Hallo??? Open Beta = Ihr DÜRFT schon früher spielen damit man die Serverleistung checken kann.

Klar tretten Probleme auf wenn 1'000'000 User gleichzeitig auf der Registrierungspage sind. 

Für euch ist das die grosse Scheisse, es müssten bessere Server her. Aber mal ehrlich. Im Normalbetrieb werden gleichzeitig vieleicht 1000 - 2000 User die Registrierungspage noch nutzen. Beim Release und dem Start der Openbeta drängeln sich aber mehr rein. Welche Firma würde für diese 2 Aktionen 1,5 Millionen für nen Riesenserver ausgeben? GOA vorwürfe zu machen und Unfähigkeit nachzusagen, zeugt nur von eurer Intolleranz und eurem Unverständnis.

Bleibt doch einfach mal ruhig und lasst die Leute ihre Arbeit machen. Das wichtigste ist doch dass die Gameserver stabil laufen und ihr, sobald ihr auf die Server DÜRFT, auch in den genuss gutlaufender Server kommt.

Ich für meinen Teil bleib easy, ich hab noch den ganzen Abend und die ganze Nacht Zeit. Zudem bringt es mir nix nen Char auf lvl 40 zu bringen in ner Woche. Die Chars werden nämlich eh wieder gelöscht.

So sei es denn.

Euer Devil4u


----------



## Marinello (7. September 2008)

Ich habe meinen War-acc auch schon seit einieger Zeit und mein Prob z.Z. ist es einfach nur über den Mythic-Patcher 
drüber hinaus zu kommen.
Ich höre immer nur das die leute ihren betakey freischalten lassen wollen.
Heist das, dass ihr den Patch schon hintereuch habt ?

Mfg


----------



## Ascían (7. September 2008)

Mookie schrieb:


> Wie sich das anhört geht es immernoch nicht.... unter aller Kanone was sie da veranstalten aber ich will mich ja net aufregen ist ja "nur" OB aber wenns beim launch auch so sein wird na dann gute Nacht.



Na, ich hoff mal dass es beim Launch besser ausschaut, dafür macht man ja einen Stresstest!


Ansonsten wird vielleicht dieser Film bald real:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merlindra (7. September 2008)

für die leute die sich die pre order bestellt haben tut mir das echt leid, was goa hier veranstaltet ist echter bockmist. Die leute geben teures geld dafür aus (gibt viele die sich die pre nur deshalb gekauft haben) und dann so ein rotz. Denke das sie damit genug potenzielle kunden schon verschreckt haben


----------



## K@Ching (7. September 2008)

K@Ching schrieb:


> kann mir einer sagen ob ich weil die regi server down sind auch net dem link in meiner email zur bestätigen folgen kann??
> 
> sobald ich drauf geh läde er aber er läde nix nur weisse seite!! wäre net wenn mir jemand auskunft dazu geben kann!! dann probiere ich es später wenn es daran liegt!
> 
> THX im voraus



keiner da der mir das beantworten kann??


----------



## KennyKiller (7. September 2008)

lol ich finds einfach nur scheisse , goa sucks... ich glaub ich hol mir nen us acc


----------



## Moradion (7. September 2008)

Hoffe das liest mal einer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  von GOA/Mystic:

Bin Vorbesteller hab also Geld für meinen Zugang (Key) gezahlt, versuche seit heute morgen um 8.30 Uhr in meinem bestehenden Account meinen Key einzugeben und da ich berufstätig bin, kann ich nicht noch die ganze nächste woche Zocken, wie das Schüler und Studenten hinbekommen, daher bin ich momentan sowas von genervt, dass ich echt schon überlege euch euren Kram vor die Füße zu werfen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So jetzt hab ich mich abgeregt. Sorry aber das musst sein! 

Nice try ...


----------



## Sarvas (7. September 2008)

die neue titel musik zum spiel  ich find das lied toll passt so halb zu unserer situation insovern "geduldig weiter warten und mit singen"--WIR wollen doch NUR spielen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=z3gWmMJ5cO4&...feature=related


----------



## Undertaker99 (7. September 2008)

Schreibt mir lieber mal das man wieder connecten kann


----------



## Medic.pip0 (7. September 2008)

Jo ich kann eigentlich acuh nur heute Spielen während der woche keine Zeit ...


----------



## onkelzfan (7. September 2008)

Also das es nicht so läuft hatte ich mir ja auch gedacht. Jetzt alle runtermachen bringt da auch nix. Sollte ja nen Test sein, und den hatten Sie bestimmt^^ Aber ich verstehe auch nicht warum man seinen Key nicht vorher freischalten konnte. Hätte ja gereicht wenn Sie heute Ihre Server getestet hätten und nicht noch Ihre Registrierungsseite schrotten (Bin schon seid 2 Monaten gegistriert, konnte den Key aber heute nicht eingeben). Wenn man schon hört das der Server jetzt so leer ist, bringt der Test ja anscheinend nicht so viel.


----------



## Durlok (7. September 2008)

Devil4u schrieb:


> Hallo??? Open Beta = Ihr DÜRFT schon früher spielen damit man die Serverleistung checken kann.



falsch wir haben eine CE vorbestellt und haben uns somit das versprochene recht GEKAUF in der open beta zu spielen

nun kann man sich darüber streiten ob es von anfang an der OB gelten soll ?!


----------



## Varjooz (7. September 2008)

10 Stunden


----------



## Merlindra (7. September 2008)

naja besser hier seine zeit aus dem fenster werfen also sonst irgendwo schon wieder unnötig geld ausgeben


----------



## nrg (7. September 2008)

Das es eine Beta ist sollte jedem klar sein und dass das Ganze als Stresstest für die Server gedacht ist sollte jeder wissen. Man hätte vielleicht die Anmeldung der Beta Keys in Wellen realisieren können. Zum Beispiel die CE/Pre Order Kunden schon eine Woche vorher anmelden lassen, damit sich eigentlich nur die Free Keys am Starttag anmelden müssen. Das wäre immer noch Stresstest genug und die zahlenden Kunden haben einen kleinen Vorteil.

Was aber derzeit läuft ist schon witzig, man weiß wieviele Keys raus gegeben wurden und welcher Ansturm am Anfang auf den Login sein würde. Was schon einiges gebracht hätte wäre die Tatsache das man die Accountanmeldung in minimalistisch html hätte anlegen können um etwas ressourcensparender vorzugehen.

Vielleicht hätte man im Vorfeld einiges besser machen können, aber hinterher ist man immer schlauer. Ich ffrage mich nur was das gibt wenn sich am Releasetag alle anmelden wollen, ich hoffe das die Erfahrungen der nächsten Tage helfen werden ein größeres Chaos zu vermeiden.


----------



## DerSven (7. September 2008)

Durlok schrieb:


> falsch wir haben eine CE vorbestellt und haben uns somit das versprochene recht GEKAUF in der open beta zu spielen
> 
> nun kann man sich darüber streiten ob es von anfang an der OB gelten soll ?!



Ihr habt euch das recht gekauft an der Open Beta teilzunehmen ist was anderes als das recht zu spielen den zur teilnahme gehören auch so dinge wie sie momentan ablaufen


----------



## Devil4u (7. September 2008)

Durlok schrieb:


> falsch wir haben eine CE vorbestellt und haben uns somit das versprochene recht GEKAUF in der open beta zu spielen
> 
> nun kann man sich darüber streiten ob es von anfang an der OB gelten soll ?!



Ja, ich hab auch die CE Prebox, aber das ist ein Geschenk dafür dass man die CE schon vorbestellt und garantiert den Zugang. 
Und auch du wirst noch deinen Zugang zur OB bekommen. 
GOA hätte vieleicht schon früher die Registrierung ermöglichen können, oder sie hätten die Menge der gleichzeitigen Zugriffe auf die Page begrenzen müssen. 

Wenn z.B. 200'000 Leute gleichzeitig auf die Page können und ihre Registrierung machen können, hätte man vieleicht kurz warten müssen. Aber der Server wär nicht überlastet worden.

Aber senk deinen Kopf nicht. wie gesagt. Es ist ein Goodie was man dir gibt.


----------



## Falania (7. September 2008)

hat hier keiner daoc gespielt ? xD
nach 6jahren goa support weiß man einfach das die unfähig sind is immer das selbe mit goa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


blizzard is auch nicht perfekt aber sie beheben probleme schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zu goa ich sag nur chroniken ne ?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




zu Devil4u goa war scho immer unfähig :/ und es dauert ewig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber leider is das pvp das beste :/ falls echt so sein sollte wie in daoc


----------



## Areson (7. September 2008)

Naja ihr habt euch das Recht gekauft an der OB Teilzunehmen. Eine Beta ist ja keine Spielgarantie. Selbst wenn sie bis zum Release nur ihre Acc Server testen (OB ist ja ein Test), hast du damit an der OB Teilgenommen. Was soll ich denn da sagen. Hab 3 Key´s gewonnen und was hab ich nun von meinem Gewinn?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nowasaka (7. September 2008)

Seht die Sache realistisch, heute ist/war Sonntag.

Damit ernsthafte Änderungen vorgenommen werden können müssen Entscheidungen gefällt werden !

Heute ist Sonntag, da sind die Entscheidungsträger bei Ihren Familien. 

Selbst wenn eine Entscheidung gefällt wird, sind danach hochqualifizierte Spezialisten notwendig um diese umzusetzen.

Heute ist Sonntag, da sind hochqualifizierte Spezialisten nicht im Büro.


Was folgern wir daraus ?

Heute ist Sonntag, da wird nichts entscheidendes passieren sofern kein vorhandener Notfallplan greift.


Betrachtet man die Probleme die es gegeben hat, so kann man wohl davon ausgehen das faktisch nur Closed Beta Spieler einen Zugang zur Open Beta haben da Sie automatisch freigeschaltet worden sind.
Um das Gesicht zu wahren und überhaupt noch etwas zu starten hat man wie es ausschaut die Entscheidung getroffen, die Anmeldung zu deaktivieren und es so den Accountservern zu ermöglichen die Anfragen der Besitzer eines aktiven Open Beta Accounts zu bearbeiten, auf das zumindest diese spielen können.
Alle anderen sollten sich damit abfinden das im Laufe des morgigen Tages die Programmierteams die Arbeit aufnehmen werden um eine funktionierende Anmeldung aufzubauen.

Mit etwas Glück ist dann nächste Woche zumindest für die Collectors Edition Spieler WAR-Sonntag...

Ansonsten dürfen sie sich am Montag mit den Standard Edition Spielern bei der Anmeldung einen Krieg um die begrenzte Bandbreite der Anmeldeserver liefern.


----------



## kirra1 (7. September 2008)

Hieß es nicht vor circa 1 Stunde das die Loginserver in wenigen Minuten wieder verfügbar sind??


----------



## Chiril (7. September 2008)

Ja, es hieß auch dass man sich um 8:30 registrieren kann oder ?


----------



## chilledkroete (7. September 2008)

Ich glaub langsam tut sich was. Bei mir ist die Seite immer mal wieder für ein paar Sekunden down. Vielleicht werden ja gerade die Updates draufgeladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Undertaker99 (7. September 2008)

Leider ja... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die OB ist Bestandteil der CE Besteller !


----------



## Efgrib (7. September 2008)

nrg schrieb:


> Das es eine Beta ist sollte jedem klar sein und dass das Ganze als Stresstest für die Server gedacht ist sollte jeder wissen. Man hätte vielleicht die Anmeldung der Beta Keys in Wellen realisieren können. Zum Beispiel die CE/Pre Order Kunden schon eine Woche vorher anmelden lassen, damit sich eigentlich nur die Free Keys am Starttag anmelden müssen. Das wäre immer noch Stresstest genug und die zahlenden Kunden haben einen kleinen Vorteil.
> 
> Was aber derzeit läuft ist schon witzig, man weiß wieviele Keys raus gegeben wurden und welcher Ansturm am Anfang auf den Login sein würde. Was schon einiges gebracht hätte wäre die Tatsache das man die Accountanmeldung in minimalistisch html hätte anlegen können um etwas ressourcensparender vorzugehen.
> 
> Vielleicht hätte man im Vorfeld einiges besser machen können, aber hinterher ist man immer schlauer. Ich ffrage mich nur was das gibt wenn sich am Releasetag alle anmelden wollen, ich hoffe das die Erfahrungen der nächsten Tage helfen werden ein größeres Chaos zu vermeiden.



es sollten die spieleserver stressgestestet werden, wie ein loginserver reagiert wenn zigtausend leute drauf zu greifen, sollte eine firma wie goa mittlerweile wissen und sich entsprechend vorbereiten, es gibt sogar extra programme mit denen man sowas simulieren kann, da muss man nicht tausende potetielle kunden verärgern, das ist schlamperei und kein stresstest.


----------



## Mab773 (7. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


acc bestätigen geht nicht, die seite wurd komplett runter genommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bubbu (7. September 2008)

Mab773 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Klasse Bild, aber die Farbe der Lippen gefällt mir noch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Efgrib (7. September 2008)

Nowasaka schrieb:


> Heute ist Sonntag, da sind hochqualifizierte Spezialisten nicht im Büro.



in welcher welt lebst du denn? glaubste die goa-leute sitzen jetzt alle zuhause während der hausmeister mal eben heute morgen im büro war um die server anzuknipsen und jetzt mit telefon am ohr dran rumbasteln darf? wenn eine firma so ein event auf den sonntag legt, dann kannste davon ausgehen das die mitarbeiter heute keinen freien tag haben...


----------



## Warlock_Killer91 (7. September 2008)

mensch schiebt doch nicht so einen stress hier..

ich glaube ihr nervt damit buffed mehr als alles andere in dem immer wieder solche threads entstehen in denen geflamed wird

ein bisschen geduld gehört dazu und man sieht das dies einige nicht haben.

was meint ihr wie das im spiel aussehen wird anfangs? das wird laggen bis zum abwinken und ich sehe die ganzen kinder jezd schon zu wow zurück rennen.. wenn ihr damit einfach nicht klar kommt und es so nehmt wie es ist und nur bescheurte kommentare dazu abgeben könnt wie schlecht GOA ist oder wie geschlampt wird.. sucht euch ein anderes spiel

ich zu meinem teil geniesse es solche treads regelrecht 'auszulachen' 
netter zeitvertreib um zu warten bis alles funzt

nunja wem dieser eintrag net gefällt flamed ihn
viel spass

greeetz Matze aka Murli


----------



## Eriowen (7. September 2008)

wenn euch das heute schon ankotzt, dann wartet mal ab wie es noch werden wird...
jeder der daoc gezockt hat weiß wie die arbeiten, und was die so alles lustiges abziehen, alles was heute passiert ist ein normaler patchday bei goa!

gruß eri


----------



## Syane (7. September 2008)

ohman ,,,habs eben geschaft ohne probs zu registrieren warte nu auf die mail ...also Goa hats hinbekommen lief ohne probs ohne error 414 oder sonstetwas. Der registrierungsbutton wird wohl für euch bald wieder anklickbar sein ;D


----------



## Warlock_Killer91 (7. September 2008)

Eriowen schrieb:


> wenn euch das heute schon ankotzt, dann wartet mal ab wie es noch werden wird...
> jeder der daoc gezockt hat weiß wie die arbeiten, und was die so alles lustiges abziehen, alles was heute passiert ist ein normaler patchday bei goa!



ich find des net schlecht wie gesagt die leute die damit net umgehen können gehen meistens kiddys..

warhammer wird ne schöne atmosphäre bieten ich freu mich drauf!


----------



## nrg (7. September 2008)

Efgrib schrieb:


> es sollten die spieleserver stressgestestet werden, wie ein loginserver reagiert wenn zigtausend leute drauf zu greifen, sollte eine firma wie goa mittlerweile wissen und sich entsprechend vorbereiten, es gibt sogar extra programme mit denen man sowas simulieren kann, da muss man nicht tausende potetielle kunden verärgern, das ist schlamperei und kein stresstest.



Ich versuch doch nur das Positive dabei rauszustellen, ich kann dir nur zustimmen mit der Schlamperei, DAoC war ja nicht gerade das kleinste MMORPG.


----------



## wackalion (7. September 2008)

@ Devil4U
*Hallo??? Open Beta = Ihr DÜRFT schon früher spielen damit man die Serverleistung checken kann.

Klar tretten Probleme auf wenn 1'000'000 User gleichzeitig auf der Registrierungspage sind.

Für euch ist das die grosse Scheisse, es müssten bessere Server her. Aber mal ehrlich. Im Normalbetrieb werden gleichzeitig vieleicht 1000 - 2000 User die Registrierungspage noch nutzen. Beim Release und dem Start der Openbeta drängeln sich aber mehr rein. Welche Firma würde für diese 2 Aktionen 1,5 Millionen für nen Riesenserver ausgeben? GOA vorwürfe zu machen und Unfähigkeit nachzusagen, zeugt nur von eurer Intolleranz und eurem Unverständnis.

Bleibt doch einfach mal ruhig und lasst die Leute ihre Arbeit machen. Das wichtigste ist doch dass die Gameserver stabil laufen und ihr, sobald ihr auf die Server DÜRFT, auch in den genuss gutlaufender Server kommt.

Ich für meinen Teil bleib easy, ich hab noch den ganzen Abend und die ganze Nacht Zeit. Zudem bringt es mir nix nen Char auf lvl 40 zu bringen in ner Woche. Die Chars werden nämlich eh wieder gelöscht.

So sei es denn.

Euer Devil4u*

So einen Schmarn habe ich noch nie gehört. GOA ist unfähig...schon seit Jahren.Du hast wohl kein DAOC gezoggt.
Warum kann man bei GOA die OB Keys erst am gleichen Tag registrieren an dem auch die OB startet? Sowas is Hirnrissig. Die Amis konnten die OB Key's schon vor paar Tagen registrieren. Somit werden Probleme, wie Sie GOA jetzt hat, umgangen.

Ich verstehe nicht warum Mythic immer noch an dem LooserVerein hängt, die denen schon einmal den Ruf eines super MMORPG's versaut haben.


----------



## Bubbu (7. September 2008)

Patchday lass ich mir noch gefallen, bei WoW oder Eve Online sah das Patchen nicht immer besser aus.

Ich fühle mich allerdings etwas verarscht. Habe mir für teures Geld die CE vorbestellt, weil es zu dem damaligen Zeitpunkt als ein besonderes Feature beworben worden ist, bei der Open Beta mit dabei zusein. Der Platz wurde garantiert! 

Auch allen "Das ist eine Beta, und sowas gehört dazu" Sager möchte ich sagen, dass Massentests nicht in die Open Beta gehören. Sogar AoC hat es besser gemacht, solche Tests wurden dort in der technical Beta durchgeführt (vor dem Start!), ich habe daran teilgenommen. Was heute hier passiert, ist ein Unding. Dazu kommt noch die bescheidene Informationspolitik. 

Es ist nicht mehr als ein schlechter Witz !


----------



## HiTo (7. September 2008)

Syane schrieb:


> ohman ,,,habs eben geschaft ohne probs zu registrieren warte nu auf die mail ...also Goa hats hinbekommen lief ohne probs ohne error 414 oder sonstetwas. Der registrierungsbutton wird wohl für euch bald wieder anklickbar sein ;D



Na dann Gratulation. Hoffe mal das ich auch noch in den Genuss kommen werde.

Immer wieder probiert bis es ging ?? Bei mir kommt die ganze zeit halt - Reg Momentan nich möglich


----------



## Eriowen (7. September 2008)

lol schlechte, info??? die haben sich schon oft gemeldet heute im gegen satz zu dem was sie bei daoc abziehen, da gibs eine meldung ein tag vorher, und wenn man mal glück hat gibs ein statement ein tag später wieso alles so beschissen war. warte esrtma ab wenn wir 5 patches hinter den ami´s zurückliegen, dann gibs grund zu heulen, aber nicht heute zum start einer beta-version.


----------



## onkelzfan (7. September 2008)

Gz das das bei die ging. Verstehe nur nicht wie das geht wenn man sich nichtmal einloggen kann? Wann hast du das genau gemacht?


----------



## rEdiC (7. September 2008)

Wann glaubt ihr ist die erste Welle?


----------



## Syane (7. September 2008)

HiTo schrieb:


> Na dann Gratulation. Hoffe mal das ich auch noch in den Genuss kommen werde.
> 
> Immer wieder probiert bis es ging ?? Bei mir kommt die ganze zeit halt - Reg Momentan nich möglich




Hab den link"als es noch ging" vom Registrierformular kopiert gehabt... 30 Minuten nachdem auf der offiziellen Seite der Registrierbutton blokiert war  hab ich dann mal zum Formular gewechselt (welches ich ja vorsätzlich kopiert hatte) dieses dann eigentlich ohne große hoffnungen ausgefüllt.  Funktionierte reibungslos..ohne error mit Farbcode ect ... 

Also Goa hat "eigentlich" alle Fehler behoben und kann es theoretisch wieder für alle öffnen. was es ja eigentlich is^^

mfg


----------



## chilledkroete (7. September 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Wann glaubt ihr ist die erste Welle?




Gibts überhaupt ne Quelle für diese "Wellen"?


----------



## Dayanus (7. September 2008)

GOA ist unfähig, die zahl der Clienten Downloads, daran hätte man sich orientieren MUSSEN und sich darauf vorbereiten... !


----------



## Chrom123 (7. September 2008)

Hab immer noch keine Mail... OH MAN .... -.-


----------



## wackalion (7. September 2008)

Er konnte sich nur registrieren, was ohne eingabe eines loggins abläuft(Is ja auch klar).
Einloggen wird er sich danach auch nicht können, bzw einen Key registrieren.


----------



## Sammy222 (7. September 2008)

Merlindra schrieb:


> für die leute die sich die pre order bestellt haben tut mir das echt leid, was goa hier veranstaltet ist echter bockmist. Die leute geben teures geld dafür aus (gibt viele die sich die pre nur deshalb gekauft haben) und dann so ein rotz. Denke das sie damit genug potenzielle kunden schon verschreckt haben



/signed

Ich gehöre auch zu den Leuten, Pre-Order bestellt und dann der EPIC FAIL von GOA heute. Ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass die verantwortlichen Personen das heute noch auf die Reihe bekommen. Es wartet eine weitere Arbeitswoche, es hätte ein schöner WAR-Sonntag werden können. Etwas Frust macht sich da schon breit. Frust deshalb weil man großkotzig 9:30 Uhr und Serverstart am frühen Nachmittag angekündigt hat. Die Server gingen um 18 Uhr rum erst online, das ist nach meiner Definition später Nachmittag, ja fast sogar schon abend. Login geht ja immernoch nicht...
Hätten sie sich lieber mal dezent zurück gehalten dann wäre der Frust bei vielen wohl deutlich geringer gewesen.

Keine Ahnung ob das irgendwie an mir vorbei gegangen ist, aber ich komme mir auch verarscht vor was die Pre-Order angeht. Extra wegen Open-Beta vorab gekauft und einige Tage später verschenken Sie tausende von Freekeys - das hätte man in der News ebenfalls erwähnen sollen die dezent darauf hingewiesen hatte das der EA-Store ein "Premium" Seller mit garantiertem Open-Beta Zugang ist...
Naja vielleicht sehe ich das auch etwas zu eng, liegt wohl daran, dass ich mir damals so derbst die Finger an AoC verbrannt habe.

Freue mich trotz dem Totalversagen von GOA heute weiterhin auf WAR. 

cya ingame


----------



## Bubbu (7. September 2008)

Sammy222 schrieb:


> /signed
> 
> Ich gehöre auch zu den Leuten, Pre-Order bestellt und dann der EPIC FAIL von GOA heute. Ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass die verantwortlichen Personen das heute noch auf die Reihe bekommen. Es wartet eine weitere Arbeitswoche, es hätte ein schöner WAR-Sonntag werden können. Etwas Frust macht sich da schon breit. Frust deshalb weil man großkotzig 9:30 Uhr und Serverstart am frühen Nachmittag angekündigt hat. Die Server gingen um 18 Uhr rum erst online, das ist nach meiner Definition später Nachmittag, ja fast sogar schon abend. Login geht ja immernoch nicht...
> Hätten sie sich lieber mal dezent zurück gehalten dann wäre der Frust bei vielen wohl deutlich geringer gewesen.
> ...



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele.


----------



## onkelzfan (7. September 2008)

Ach ja stimmt;-) Wäre ja auch ein bissel blöde einzuloggen ohne Registrierung^^ Das Eigentor geht an mich :-)


----------



## Emokeksii (7. September 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Wann glaubt ihr ist die erste Welle?



Solang es nicht möglich ist irgendwas zu aktivieren wirds auch keine erste welle geben


----------



## Chrom123 (7. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Solang es nicht möglich ist irgendwas zu aktivieren wirds auch keine erste welle geben



Von welchen Wellen sprecht ihr?


----------



## onkelzfan (7. September 2008)

Die perfekte Welle^^


----------



## -=Zodiac=- (7. September 2008)

Was bei DAoC abgelaufen ist kann ich nicht mitreden und ich finds auch ziemlich beschissen was abgelaufen ist, aber ich glaub was die Freikeys und die damit jetzt verbundenen Schwierigkeiten angeht, dass dies wohl eher auf EA's Bockmist gewachsen ist. Würde mich nicht wundern wenn EA kurzerhand beschlossen hat mehrere Spieler einzuladen um einen größeren Hype zu erhalten und somit mehr Käufer und das GOA das jetzt ausbaden darf.


----------



## Kranak90 (7. September 2008)

Hallo,

dieser Beitrag ist keine Ausrede, warum die Accountseite solche Probleme macht und es tut mir leid, wenn es so rüber kommt. Dass dort der (nahezu unpassierbare) Flaschenhals liegt, ist unumstritten.

Dennoch stimmt, dass wir die Spieler im Moment in Wellen reinlassen. Nur der Nachschub an Wellen stimmt nicht. Alle Server sind im Moment auf 500 Spieler pro Seite beschränkt. Wir werden diese Zahl nach und nach erhöhen und auch weitere Server öffnen, wenn die Zahlen weiter steigen.
Nur die Registrierung ruiniert im Moment diese Simulation.


Im Moment bleibt mir wenig mehr zu tun, als euch um Geduld zu bitten. Die Generalprobe wurde versaut, dann muss die Premiere ja klappen.
__________________
Kai Schober
"Sterntaler"
Deutscher Community Manager

Quelle:
http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showthread....8137&page=2


----------



## rEdiC (7. September 2008)

> Der Moment, auf den ihr alle gewartet habt, ist gekommen: Die europäischen Server von Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning öffnen ihre Pforten für den offenen Betatest! Jetzt ist es an euch, den Patcher zu starten und auf die Server zu stürmen! Alle Tester aus der Closed Beta haben sofort Zugang, alle anderen werden in Wellen eingelassen.


----------



## Sandman86 (7. September 2008)

Zu diesem ganzen Theater fällt mir echt nichts mehr ein. Lächerlich und abgefuckt ist das und mehr nicht.

Ich hab meinen Acc ja schon seit Monaten, nur nützt der ohne Login nichts und die bekommen das seit 8:30 heute morgen nicht hin! Warum auch die Beta Key Authorisation nicht schon am Freitag starten!? Nöööö, das wäre zu einfach. Wir warten lieber bis Sonntag und bekommen dann nichts mehr auf die Kette. Das wird doch heute sowieso nix mehr, weil GOA einfach zu inkompetent zu sein scheint. Ich hab jetzt auch keinen Bock mehr. Fuck you @GOA.


----------



## Dayanus (7. September 2008)

Ich komme mir ungefähr so vor:

Mein Land wird bedroht und jemand verkauft mir diesen tollen Panzer.
Predigt von der Reichweite, der Feuerkraft, der schnelligkeit.
2Tage vor kauf nimmt er ihn nochmal in die garage (Login Wartungsarbeiten)
Und wenn ich dann los fahren will hat er den Sprit und die Munition vergessen -.-

Der Verkäufer GOA 

GOA = Größte Online  Amateure


----------



## Feroni (7. September 2008)

Sammy222 schrieb:


> /signed
> 
> Ich gehöre auch zu den Leuten, Pre-Order bestellt und dann der EPIC FAIL von GOA heute. Ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass die verantwortlichen Personen das heute noch auf die Reihe bekommen. Es wartet eine weitere Arbeitswoche, es hätte ein schöner WAR-Sonntag werden können. Etwas Frust macht sich da schon breit. Frust deshalb weil man großkotzig 9:30 Uhr und Serverstart am frühen Nachmittag angekündigt hat. Die Server gingen um 18 Uhr rum erst online, das ist nach meiner Definition später Nachmittag, ja fast sogar schon abend. Login geht ja immernoch nicht...
> Hätten sie sich lieber mal dezent zurück gehalten dann wäre der Frust bei vielen wohl deutlich geringer gewesen.
> ...



qft


----------



## Emokeksii (7. September 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> dieser Beitrag ist keine Ausrede, warum die Accountseite solche Probleme macht und es tut mir leid, wenn es so rüber kommt. Dass dort der (nahezu unpassierbare) Flaschenhals liegt, ist unumstritten.
> 
> ...



Das macht mich irgendwie nur noch wütender...beosnders die tatsache zu wissen das wenn wir alle einlogen dürfen wir drotzdem wie idioten dann vor den servern noch stunden lang warten dürfen bis sie die zahl erhöhen.... nach 13 stunden bin selbst ich total entnervt und entäuscht....


----------



## Flipstar67 (7. September 2008)

Chrom123 schrieb:


> Von welchen Wellen sprecht ihr?



http://www.welle.film.de/


----------



## indi92 (7. September 2008)

Ich will mich doch nur registriern.. also meinen Betakey eingeben-.- 
ICH WILL DOHC NUR SPIELEn uhhhhhuhhhhhh
ICH TU DOCH NIX


----------



## Chrom123 (7. September 2008)

könnt ihr mir mal sagen um welche wellen es sich handelt? oder muss sich hier jeder zum clown machen und versuchen witzig zu sein?


----------



## DarkRyuZ7 (7. September 2008)

Sandman86 schrieb:


> Zu diesem ganzen Theater fällt mir echt nichts mehr ein. Lächerlich und abgefuckt ist das und mehr nicht.
> 
> Ich hab meinen Acc ja schon seit Monaten, nur nützt der mich ohne Login nichts und die bekommen das seit 8:30 heute morgen nicht hin! Warum auch die Beta Key Authorisation nicht schon am Freitag starten!? Nöööö, das wäre zu einfach. Wir warten lieber bis Sonntag und bekommen dann nichts mehr auf die Kette. Das wird doch heute sowieso nix mehr, weil GOA einfach zu inkompetent zu sein scheint. Ich hab jetzt auch keinen Bock mehr. Fuck you @GOA.




Und WIEDER hat einer den Sinn dieser Open Beta Nich geschnallt.

Diese Beta dient dem STRESSTEST der Server, damit alle Flaschenhälse Bereinigt werden BEVOR sie tausende auf die Server lassen.

Was würde es bringen wenn sie schon Seit Tagen die Seite offen gehabt hätten ? 
NIX

Und am Release Tag hätten Wir genau DAS Chaos was Jetzt herrscht.

Verdammt nochmal tut doch nicht alle so als ob GOA Euer Kind gefressen hätte !

Ihr Kommt noch in die Open Beta, wenn nich Heut dann morgen, oder Übermorgen!

Aber Rumflamen wenn man keine Ahnung hat, bringt gar nix.
Vor allem da die Open Beta im "Endeffekt" nix kostet.
CE Besitzer haben ja noch andre Gimmicks incl. Headstart 
(Damit nun ja keiner Jammert "Aber ich hab dafür bezaaaahlt!)


Und NEIN ich habe auch noch kein Land gesehn bei der Registrierung... Aber ich hab Verstand.


----------



## Eriowen (7. September 2008)

ach lieber sternentaler, schade das du der einzige bist von dem man was erfährt was man auch glauben kann.
da du wahrscheinlich der einzige bist der sich hier von der offiziellen seite kund tut, werden dich wahrscheinlich alle hassen.
komischerweise erinnert doch alles stark an daoc hier, darüber sollte eure firma sich mal gedanken machen, das man so nicht mit seinen kunden umspringen sollte.
 aber wie auch bei daoc : Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!

gruß einer das das schon alles kennt...


----------



## Sunstrike (7. September 2008)

Chrom123 schrieb:


> könnt ihr mir mal sagen um welche wellen es sich handelt? oder muss sich hier jeder zum clown machen und versuchen witzig zu sein?



Um Wellen von Spielern die auf die Gameserver gelassen werden um spielen zu können (die sind immoment begrenzt auf 1000 Spieler)

hmm

also soweit ich das verstanden hab^^


----------



## Sandman86 (7. September 2008)

Ohman, wenn ich so einen Bullshit von den Verantwortlichen höre kommt mir echt die Kotze hoch.


----------



## onkelzfan (7. September 2008)

Das mit den Wellen wurde schon gepostet. Klick mal ne Seite weiter vor oder 2^^


----------



## Dayanus (7. September 2008)

Das ist einfach nur eine verarsche warum wird den Jungs von GOa von EA nicht mal ordentlich in den Arsch getreten ?

Ich würde da mal ein schönes chreiben aufsetzen!!! So eine Vorbereitung senkt doch die verkaufszahlen !!!


----------



## TimmAy (7. September 2008)

DarkRyuZ7 schrieb:


> Und WIEDER hat einer den Sinn dieser Open Beta Nich geschnallt.
> 
> Diese Beta dient dem STRESSTEST der Server, damit alle Flaschenhälse Bereinigt werden BEVOR sie tausende auf die Server lassen.
> 
> ...




jo so isses wer noch nie beta mitgemacht hat der versteht den Ablauf vielleicht nicht.

Aber so und nicht anders isses in einer Beta.


----------



## Kranak90 (7. September 2008)

Es war geplant, möglichst viele Spieler gleichzeitig auf die Aboseite loszulassen. Der Plan mag nicht besonders gut umgesetzt sein und aus Spielersicht ist er ohne Frage eine Strapaze.

Diese Betaphase ist in vielen Belangen als Stresstest gedacht. Leider machte die Aboseite jedoch solche Probleme, dass nicht sie auf Stress testet wurde, sondern ihr (und ich).

Nun drücken wir die Daumen, dass die abgeschlossene Wartung der Seite ein wenig Entlastung gebracht hat. Wenn ihr dazu kurz Feedback aus eurer Sicht geben könnt, wäre ich sehr dankbar.
Wenn die Wartung nicht den gewünschten erfolg erzielt, kommt Plan B.
__________________
Kai Schober
"Sterntaler"
Deutscher Community Manager

Quelle:
http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showthread....8137&page=3


----------



## Jo-Hendrik (7. September 2008)

ich dreh gleich durch.... 500 spieler auf jeder seite PFFF das is ja lächerlich, aber voher dick 100.000 tausende von key RAUSHAUN und alle einladen, kommt spielt War.. mmh is richtig


----------



## methadronbs (7. September 2008)

_Es war geplant, möglichst viele Spieler gleichzeitig auf die Aboseite loszulassen. Der Plan mag nicht besonders gut umgesetzt sein und aus Spielersicht ist er ohne Frage eine Strapaze.

Diese Betaphase ist in vielen Belangen als Stresstest gedacht. Leider machte die Aboseite jedoch solche Probleme, dass nicht sie auf Stress testet wurde, sondern ihr (und ich).

Nun drücken wir die Daumen, dass die abgeschlossene Wartung der Seite ein wenig Entlastung gebracht hat. Wenn ihr dazu kurz Feedback aus eurer Sicht geben könnt, wäre ich sehr dankbar.
Wenn die Wartung nicht den gewünschten erfolg erzielt, kommt Plan B._
welche wartung ist denn bitte abgeschlossen? ich hab kein stress damit, dass nix geht gerade. ich hab stress damit, dass goa so naiv ist und die betareg heute erst startet, hätten die die server freitag aufgemacht, wäre dieser stress nicht da


----------



## Emokeksii (7. September 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Es war geplant, möglichst viele Spieler gleichzeitig auf die Aboseite loszulassen. Der Plan mag nicht besonders gut umgesetzt sein und aus Spielersicht ist er ohne Frage eine Strapaze.
> 
> Diese Betaphase ist in vielen Belangen als Stresstest gedacht. Leider machte die Aboseite jedoch solche Probleme, dass nicht sie auf Stress testet wurde, sondern ihr (und ich).
> 
> ...



Ich hoff mal plan b ist ne breite schleife von servern zum einlogen.... danke schon mal für die infos poste bitte weiter ja?^^


----------



## Chrom123 (7. September 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Es war geplant, möglichst viele Spieler gleichzeitig auf die Aboseite loszulassen. Der Plan mag nicht besonders gut umgesetzt sein und aus Spielersicht ist er ohne Frage eine Strapaze.
> 
> Diese Betaphase ist in vielen Belangen als Stresstest gedacht. Leider machte die Aboseite jedoch solche Probleme, dass nicht sie auf Stress testet wurde, sondern ihr (und ich).
> 
> ...



Und was soll Plan B sein? Warhammer Online auflösen und so tuen als ob nie was gewesen wäre?


----------



## Sunstrike (7. September 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Es war geplant, möglichst viele Spieler gleichzeitig auf die Aboseite loszulassen. Der Plan mag nicht besonders gut umgesetzt sein und aus Spielersicht ist er ohne Frage eine Strapaze.
> 
> Diese Betaphase ist in vielen Belangen als Stresstest gedacht. Leider machte die Aboseite jedoch solche Probleme, dass nicht sie auf Stress testet wurde, sondern ihr (und ich).
> 
> ...




Auch wenn viele Leute jetzt sauer auf dich sind(was ich auch nur begrenzt verstehen kann) finde ich das gut, das sich wenigstens einer mit uns unterhält ;D

Kannst du uns verraten was Plan B ist?^^


----------



## bonefire (7. September 2008)

ALSO ES REICHT MANCHE LEUTE WARTEN SEIT HEUTE MORGEN UM 8 DAS SIE SPIELEN KÖNNEN !!

DAS WIRD HEUTE NICHTS MEHR SEIT 12 STUNDEN WARTEN EINIGE *HAMMER*

BIS MORGEN ICH HAB ES SATT !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Madaar (7. September 2008)

Eine Open Beta ist auch immer Werbung in eigener Sache!

Es gab schon viele gute Spiele mit Potenzial, die anfängliche Fehler
nicht mehr ausmerzen konnten.

- "ab 8:30 Uhr könnt ihr euren OpenBeta-Code eingeben"
- "Ihr könnt den neuen Patch ab sofort runterladen"
- "die Kämpfe können beginnen"

*???*   - irgendwie fühle ich mich verarscht....

Bis 24:00 warte ich noch, dann wird meine Bestellung bei Amazon storniert.


----------



## Gramir (7. September 2008)

Da bekommt man ja Augenkrebs, wie sich hier einige Auskotzen. Zum Glück gibt es ja ein Forum, wo man seine Wut freien lauf lassen kann.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

It's done when it's done  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der-alex (7. September 2008)

Also ich bin auch mal gespannt, was denn wohl mit Plan B gemeint ist und wann er in Kraft tritt


----------



## Iruxan (7. September 2008)

Also meiner meinung nach hmm wie soll ichs sagen, alle schreiben hir "wir sollen ruhig bleiben" aber mal im ernst die machen einen mehr oder weniger geplanten "Massenansturmtest" mit ca. 100.000 - 200.000 leuten die alles am besten sofort oder noch besser gestern haben wollen. ja?

Jetzt meine Frage an die die hir rum schreien " wir sollen easy bleiben" meint ihr im ernst wenn dann der offizielle release ist und auf einmal ALLE angerannt kommen mit registrieren und mit ALLEN meine ich die restlichen ca. 900.000 die atm keinen open beta key haben, glaubt ihr allen ernstes das dieser test den sie grade machen auch nur ansatzweise was bringt???

Des weteren schrieb hir einer dass sie bla bla 1.5mio. für nen server hätten zahlen müssen das das hir alles reibungslos klappt auch wenn sie ihn im normalbetrieb nie mehr brauchen. Verdammte hacke man hats wohl vor 3 jahren bei WoW mitbekommen was abging oder die junx werden in einem jahr nie wieder arbeiten müssen. 

Schaiß auf die 1,5 mio für den krüppligen server die müssen sich nie weider gedanken um solche beträge machen müssen zudem war WoW wohl der beste test bei dem man hätte abschauen können, denn damals gab es genau die gleichen probleme Release Tag alles down. 

Wie kann man sich da nicht drauf vorbereiten??? WAR ist jetzt nicht der titel den man in ner Garage entwickelt hat so das garantiert gewesen wäre am Release tag kommen 100 leute Weltweit, da brauchen wir uns nicht vorzubereiten.

Zuden Pre CE, hmm also ich hab da ein versprechen gelesen "Garantierter zugang zur OpenBETA" und nichts anderes, und die startet heute und nicht morgen oder am Mi. 

mfg Iru


----------



## Kranak90 (7. September 2008)

Ich habe mich falsch ausgedrückt. Die Wartungsarbeiten der Aboseite sollten abgeschlossen sein. Die Seite ist in diesem Moment aber noch nicht erreichbar.

Sie sollte nur in Kürze wieder zur Verfügung stehen.
__________________
Kai Schober
"Sterntaler"
Deutscher Community Manager


Quellle:
http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showthread....8137&page=4


----------



## Emokeksii (7. September 2008)

Plan b lautet : Server down geld der Pre orders einsacken und abhauen...


----------



## MrHaNf (7. September 2008)

ja regt euch alle mal ab... dann spielt ihr eben morgen WARHAMMER!!!!einseinseinself
wir haben 2 jahre aufs spiel gewartet und jetzt kommts auf 1-2 tage auch nicht mehr an oder? lasst denen zeit und alles wird gut


----------



## Qulhata (7. September 2008)

plan b is dann was?
einfach die seite runterfahren und gar nichts sagen???
wozu bestelln wa uns ne ce wenn ihr sowie so 1000000 betakeys raushaut?
ich seh ja was aus meinen garantierten zugang zur beta geworden is! ich sitz seit um 9 am pc und schaffe es nich mal mich anzumelden und den verdammten key einzugeben!


----------



## Gramir (7. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Plan b lautet : Server down geld der Pre orders einsacken und abhauen...



Ja, wär auch was. Das würde aber dann unter Betrug laufen und damit machen sie sich Strafbar.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (7. September 2008)

Doch für mich schon....weil ich mitlerweile 13 stunden warte^^ ich wlils jetzt!!!


----------



## jammela (7. September 2008)

Plan B ? Sie machen die Anemldeserver bis morgen dicht ^^


----------



## Emokeksii (7. September 2008)

Gramir schrieb:


> Ja, wär auch was. Das würde aber dann unter Betrug laufen und damit machen sie sich Strafbar.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



^^ tja...wenn man aus den land verschwindet und untertacht ist das egal =P


----------



## malima (7. September 2008)

sterni ???? 500 man pro seite ist doch nicht war oder da sind die daoc server ja noch voller !!!!!ihr habt 100000 betakeys verteilt oder auch mehr und grad mal 5 deutsch server da bei 500v 500 wirds bisel eng oder


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. September 2008)

:-D


----------



## Tovakill (7. September 2008)

Gabs nicht mal im blizzardforum nen thread mit dem namen "lieber mr. Blizzard"? hoffe das passiert nicht goa -.-


----------



## Gramir (7. September 2008)

MrHaNf schrieb:


> ja regt euch alle mal ab... dann spielt ihr eben morgen WARHAMMER!!!!einseinseinself
> wir haben 2 jahre aufs spiel gewartet und jetzt kommts auf 1-2 tage auch nicht mehr an oder? lasst denen zeit und alles wird gut



Ich warte seit 2003/04  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pizzakarton (7. September 2008)

Ich freue mich schon sehr wenn ich einloggen kann.

Viele Grüsse


----------



## equinoxxx (7. September 2008)

"kurze Wartungsarbeiten" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kurz ist relativ ^^


----------



## Gramir (7. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> ^^ tja...wenn man aus den land verschwindet und untertacht ist das egal =P



stümmt, und wegen den 9.99 würde ich nicht hinterherlaufen -.-


----------



## Eagle´ (7. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Plan b lautet : Server down geld der Pre orders einsacken und abhauen...



ich glaube nich dass die mehrere jahre, sowie mehrere millionen euros in die entwicklung stecken nur um am ende nich wirklich viel mehr kohle haben....

jeztt aber mal zurück zum thema....weiß einer wann die server wieder on sind??


----------



## Fr3ak3r (7. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Plan b lautet : Server down geld der Pre orders einsacken und abhauen...




oder alles schön reden, warten bis sich alle die vollversion gekauft haben und dann abhauen, maximiert den gewinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ni0x (7. September 2008)

Qulhata schrieb:


> plan b is dann was?
> einfach die seite runterfahren und gar nichts sagen???
> wozu bestelln wa uns ne ce wenn ihr sowie so 1000000 betakeys raushaut?
> ich seh ja was aus meinen garantierten zugang zur beta geworden is! ich sitz seit um 9 am pc und schaffe es nich mal mich anzumelden und den verdammten key einzugeben!



Der Betakey wär das letzte aufgrunddessen ich mir ne CE geholt hätte, mal ganz ehrlich... Wenn schon wegen des Buchs oder der Figur, lohnt sich aber eh nich darum hab ichs gelassen


----------



## Gramir (7. September 2008)

Ni0x schrieb:


> Der Betakey wär das letzte aufgrunddessen ich mir ne CE geholt hätte, mal ganz ehrlich... Wenn schon wegen des Buchs oder der Figur, lohnt sich aber eh nich darum hab ichs gelassen



Ich hab es mir wegen den zusätzlichen Ingamegesichtern gekauft.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bonefire (7. September 2008)

LEUTE LAST ES GUT SEIN DAS WIRD HEUTE NICHTS MEHR ICH MEINE HALLO: WIR WARTEN SEIT MIN 12 STD ; WIE KRANK IST DAS ??

GEHE NUN ENTTÄUSCHT OFFLINE ;HATTE MICH SO AUF HEUTE GEFREUT

DANKE MYHTIC


----------



## Oerwein (7. September 2008)

ich will hier jetzt nicht flamen weils sowieso keinen sinn hat und wie schon richtig erwähnt wurde, ist es schließlich eine Beta und umsonst.

trotzdem würde ich gerne wissen wann wir ungefähr damit rechnen können, dass das login wieder funktioniert, will nicht alle halbe stunde mal nachsehen, wenn z.B. klar ist, dass es sowieso heute nichts mehr wird. danke mal im voraus für Informationen dieser Art


----------



## Sandman86 (7. September 2008)

Wenn man etliche 1000 Keys raushaut und dann noch auf der HP ankündigt, dass man sich ab 8:30 Sonntags für die Beta registrieren kann muss man sich doch nicht wundern, wenn alles abscheisst oder? GOA war einfach zu dämlich hier die richtigen Vorbereitungen zu treffen und jetzt wird man nach über 10 Stunden mit irgendwelchen Bullshitnachrichten vertröstet. Das is doch alles gequirlte Kacke.

Es war genau bekannt, wieviele Spieler nen Key haben und es hätte JEDEM klar sein müssen, dass es an einem SONNTAG einen riesen Ansturm auf die Login Seite geben wird. Aber nein, GOA hat ja alles im Griff. Bin mal gespannt ob die Wartung der Page noch vor Mittwoch abgeschlossen sein wird. Achja und dann natürlich nur 500 Spieler pro Seite. LOL Wie dumm kann man sein? Groß die Keys raushauen und dann sowas?

Sorry, aber gelungene Promo für ein Game sieht anders aus. Offensichtlich haben das einige nicht so ganz kapiert. Muss man eigentlich irgendwas können um bei GOA zu arbeiten? Ich glaube nicht. Das ist wirklich die absolute Inkompetenz. Da kann ich auch nicht mehr ruhig bleiben, denn ich versuche hier seit fast 10 STUNDEN mich einzuloggen!!!!!!

Da soll sich der tolle Community Manager lieber melden, wenn es was wichtiges zu melden gibt und nicht hier irgendeinen Schwachsinn verzapfen. Ist wohl klar, dass die Leute sauer sind.


----------



## Sunstrike (7. September 2008)

Eagle´ schrieb:


> jeztt aber mal zurück zum thema....weiß einer wann die server wieder on sind??



Auch wenn die Antwort jetzt doof ist aber: in Kürze! wurd ja grad von Sterntaler gesagt, und der ist immoment alles was wir haben^^


----------



## Emokeksii (7. September 2008)

bonefire schrieb:


> LEUTE LAST ES GUT SEIN DAS WIRD HEUTE NICHTS MEHR ICH MEINE HALLO: WIR WARTEN SEIT MIN 12 STD ; WIE KRANK IST DAS ??
> 
> GEHE NUN ENTTÄUSCHT OFFLINE ;HATTE MICH SO AUF HEUTE GEFREUT
> 
> DANKE MYHTIC



^^ bitte kein camps das ist schrecklich

=P du willst doch nur das wir alle off gehen und du dann dich regestierren kannst wenn es geht du schuft!!!


----------



## Gramir (7. September 2008)

bonefire schrieb:


> LEUTE LAST ES GUT SEIN DAS WIRD HEUTE NICHTS MEHR ICH MEINE HALLO: WIR WARTEN SEIT MIN 12 STD ; WIE KRANK IST DAS ??
> 
> GEHE NUN ENTTÄUSCHT OFFLINE ;HATTE MICH SO AUF HEUTE GEFREUT
> 
> DANKE MYHTIC



*klugscheissermod* GOA ist der übeltäter -.- schönen abend dir noch


----------



## Pizzakarton (7. September 2008)

Trotzdem stösst es mir sauer auf, dass kurzfristig noch soviele Key verschrebelt wurden, und mir beim Kauf ein besoderes Privileg suggeriert wurde, jetzt hat jeder Otto nen Betakey, und wohlmöglich ist der auch schon eingeloggt.


----------



## Emokeksii (7. September 2008)

Sunstrike schrieb:


> Auch wenn die Antwort jetzt doof ist aber: in Kürze! wurd ja grad von Sterntaler gesagt, und der ist immoment alles was wir haben^^



In kürze ungefähr so wie die wartungs arbeiten....gleich kommen scöne filme im fernsehen machts euch gemüdlich ...^^


----------



## Donhernando (7. September 2008)

Hmmm hatte GOA nicht mal gesagt sie hätten aus DAoC gelernt? ich hab irgendwie nen dejá vú  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eagle´ (7. September 2008)

bonefire schrieb:


> LEUTE LAST ES GUT SEIN DAS WIRD HEUTE NICHTS MEHR ICH MEINE HALLO: WIR WARTEN SEIT MIN 12 STD ; WIE KRANK IST DAS ??
> 
> GEHE NUN ENTTÄUSCHT OFFLINE ;HATTE MICH SO AUF HEUTE GEFREUT
> 
> DANKE MYHTIC



jo die hätten das wissen müssen was des fürn ansturm wird.....und das vorbeugen muüssen...

bleibt wirklich nurnoch ne danksagung an GOA und mythic


----------



## Sammy222 (7. September 2008)

DarkRyuZ7 schrieb:


> Und WIEDER hat einer den Sinn dieser Open Beta Nich geschnallt.
> 
> Diese Beta dient dem STRESSTEST der Server, damit alle Flaschenhälse Bereinigt werden BEVOR sie tausende auf die Server lassen.
> ...



FALSCH, eine zum Beispiel schlampig implementierte eMail-Validierungsfunktion auf dem Registrations-Formular oder ein nicht funktionierender Zeichenabgleich mit Images zeugen wahrlich von schlampiger Vorbereitung. Das sind Features die müssen Spieler nicht testen, dafür hat man eine QA Abteilung! Das hat weder mit Serverlast noch mit dem Spiel selbst zu tun.

Ich gebe dir Recht was die Denial of Service Fehler anging, das verstehe ich auch unter Stress-Test. Allerdings kann mir keiner erzählen das die Vergabe tausender Keys nicht längerfristig geplant war und man deshalb die Server-Kapazitäten nicht hätte vorsichtshalber erhohen können.

Paul Barnett kocht wochenlang eine leckere Vorfreude-Suppe und GOA rotzt frech rein, ich wäre an seiner Stelle ziemlich angepisst...


----------



## Myunjihausen (7. September 2008)

Wirklich schade, eigentlich war doch zu erwarten, dass der Andrang auf die Registrierungsseite gigantisch wird - für mich persönlich isses hart, weil ich heute etwas positive Ablenkung gebraucht hätte, aber was soll man machen?
Sterni, auch wenn Du der Buh-Mann sein wirst, ich find dich schwer in Ordnung :-)


----------



## Qulhata (7. September 2008)

tja der sonntag war fürn arsch und die woche kann ich eh nich spieln (arbeit^^)
naja nächsten sonntag darf ich ja auch spielen mal sehn wie lange ich da warten darf
danke GOA ich hab mich schon ewig auf das game gefreut aber jetzt....


----------



## bonefire (7. September 2008)

EMOKEKSII du hast mich ertabt *schäm*

mfg


----------



## Gramir (7. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> In kürze ungefähr so wie die wartungs arbeiten....gleich kommen scöne filme im fernsehen machts euch gemüdlich ...^^



was denn? hab keine Fernsehzeitschrift.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ni0x (7. September 2008)

bonefire schrieb:


> LEUTE LAST ES GUT SEIN DAS WIRD HEUTE NICHTS MEHR ICH MEINE HALLO: WIR WARTEN SEIT MIN 12 STD ; WIE KRANK IST DAS ??
> 
> GEHE NUN ENTTÄUSCHT OFFLINE ;HATTE MICH SO AUF HEUTE GEFREUT
> 
> DANKE MYHTIC






Gramir schrieb:


> *klugscheissermod* GOA ist der übeltäter -.- schönen abend dir noch



eben...
außerdem ist das eine OB, ein Stresstest, der nicht so heisst, weil alles glatt läuft, zum abertausendsten Mal...


----------



## Kranak90 (7. September 2008)

Noch einmal zur Erläuterung der Wellen:

Niemand muss Angst haben, dass er - wenn er die Aboseite endlich überwunden hat - im nächsten Flaschenhals steckt.

Sobald ihr euren Code registrieren konntet, wartet nach dem Patcher die Server-Auswahl auf euch. Mit den Wellen ist gemeint, dass wir das Bevölkerungslimit unserer Server im Moment bewusst niedrig halten. Wenn es keine Probleme (zum Beispiel Stabilität) gibt, werden wir es im Verlauf der nächsten 24 Stunden kontinuierlich anheben. Sollte die Zahl deutscher Tester die mögliche Gesamtbevölkerung schon vorher übersteigen, werden wir einen weiteren deutschen Server öffnen.
__________________
Kai Schober
"Sterntaler"
Deutscher Community Manager

Quelle:
http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showthread....8137&page=6


----------



## Sunstrike (7. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> In kürze ungefähr so wie die wartungs arbeiten....gleich kommen scöne filme im fernsehen machts euch gemüdlich ...^^



Ich wollte nur aufheitern ;D

OT: was läuft denn gleich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chunthoor (7. September 2008)

bonefire schrieb:


> ALSO ES REICHT MANCHE LEUTE WARTEN SEIT HEUTE MORGEN UM 8 DAS SIE SPIELEN KÖNNEN !!
> 
> DAS WIRD HEUTE NICHTS MEHR SEIT 12 STUNDEN WARTEN EINIGE *HAMMER*
> 
> ...


Ich kann den Ärger verdammt gut nachvollziehen ... mein Rechner ist auch schon seit fast 12 Stunden am laufen und Beta hin oder her ... GOA hat sich mit der Organistation und dem Ablauf heute definitv keinen Gefallen getan! Ja, die Spieler die das Spiel interessiert werden nicht abspringen, aber wenn zum offiziellen Spielstart sich ähnliche Probleme einstellen, dann seh ich schwarz. Ich hätte echt gedacht, daß man aus dem DAoC Debakel im Laufe der Jahre etwas gelernt hat, aber da hab ich mich wohl leider geirrt.
Die Spieler könnten GOA wohl die meisten Fehler verzeihen, wenn man dort wenigstens etwas besser an der Kommunikation mit den Spielern arbeiten würde.
Aber naja ... wir haben ja alle noch etwas Zeit, oder?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (7. September 2008)

FInds einfach lutsg.......bei ner rechnung die folgt aussieht.

Tausend keys = So Um die Tausend user (key zahl ist nicht genau) sollte man wenigens ein bischen sich denken können was für ein ansturm kommt und wie er schon selber gesagt hat....das was grad passiert hätte nicht passieren sollen stresstest hin oder her das argument ist seit 5 stunden tot...


----------



## Gramir (7. September 2008)

Ach Leute seht es positiv. Man lernt lauter netter Leute im Forum kennen, während man wartet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der-alex (7. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> ^^ bitte kein camps das ist schrecklich
> 
> =P du willst doch nur das wir alle off gehen und du dann dich regestierren kannst wenn es geht du schuft!!!





des glaub ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FaytTheXpert (7. September 2008)

Au weiha also 11 Stunden und 30 Minuten brauchen um ne Open beta Seite weider online zu bekommen ist schon ne gute Zeit , nur naja ich will nicht wissen was passiert wenn das normale Spiel beginnt wo 100 mal so viele Spieler das gleiche tun werden, also ich hab momentan das Geffühl das niemand bei GOA noch arbeitet und dann noch auf einen Sonntag das Spiel zu schieben wo wirklich 90% der Leute zu Hause sitzten und dann noch nicht einmal die Regestrier Seite oben halten zu können Zeigt schon eine gewisse Inkompetenz an sich. Ich muss sagen ich habe mir wehr viel von WAR versprochen denn wenn die richtig durchstarten, Blizzard handeln muss und das wäre für mich als WoW Spieler super. Aber das hier ist ein Armutszeugnis ohne gleichen selbst Blizz schafft es ihre Beta Log in  Seiten oben zu halten und das soll was heißen. Ich für meinenTeil bin entäuscht von Goa und bereuhe es momentan die Pre Order Version bestellt zu haben weil ich nicht glaube das man wirklich 3 Tage vorher spielen können wird!

Soweit die Endzeit
Fayt


----------



## Korvash (7. September 2008)

also .. für meinen teil halte ich mal die füße still, das ist nicht die erste beta die meiner einer mit macht ^^ 
auch wenn ich nicht an der closed beta teilnehmen durfte ... 

ich binn zwar auch seit heute morgen mehr oder weniger regelmäßig am rechner doch es ist nicht das einzige 
was man an so einem sonntag machen kann oder ? ^^ .. 
da hilft halt kein meckern und kein zetern .. kein forum zumüllen oder irgendwelche supports belagern .. 
ich denke die jungs haben genug andre probleme .. und wenn es wieder läuft läufts halt 
und wenn nicht hat sterni ja nen plan b in der tasche .. mal schauen was davon kommt, 
ich für meinen teil werd weiterhin die musik aus dem rechner genießen und ab und zu nach dem 
login zu schauen .. 

in diesem sinne .. keep cool .. oder arbeitet ihr alle sonntags ? 
ich binn froh das ich es nicht tun muss, binn aber auch sehr dankbar das es leute tun daher sollte man ihnen das
leben nicht schwerer machen als es ist .. 

egal um was es sich dreht .. ob schneesturm , goa  oder whatever .. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edith sagt : wobei man hier einige nette signaturen lesen kann ^^


----------



## Ni0x (7. September 2008)

Gramir schrieb:


> Ach Leute seht es positiv. Man lernt lauter netter Leute im Forum kennen, während man wartet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gutes Motto^^ 
*positivseh* 
danke ;D


----------



## Thunderace (7. September 2008)

wie geil... bekomme ne neue fehlermeldung zu sehen

"undefined"


----------



## Dayanus (7. September 2008)

Sandman86 schrieb:


> Wenn man etliche 1000 Keys raushaut und dann noch auf der HP ankündigt, dass man sich ab 8:30 Sonntags für die Beta registrieren kann muss man sich doch nicht wundern, wenn alles abscheisst oder? GOA war einfach zu dämlich hier die richtigen Vorbereitungen zu treffen und jetzt wird man nach über 10 Stunden mit irgendwelchen Bullshitnachrichten vertröstet. Das is doch alles gequirlte Kacke.
> 
> Es war genau bekannt, wieviele Spieler nen Key haben und es hätte JEDEM klar sein müssen, dass es an einem SONNTAG einen riesen Ansturm auf die Login Seite geben wird. Aber nein, GOA hat ja alles im Griff. Bin mal gespannt ob die Wartung der Page noch vor Mittwoch abgeschlossen sein wird. Achja und dann natürlich nur 500 Spieler pro Seite. LOL Wie dumm kann man sein? Groß die Keys raushauen und dann sowas?
> 
> ...



/signed !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111111111111111111111111einseinselfeinhundertelf


----------



## Ascían (7. September 2008)

WarhammerAlliance.com schrieb:
			
		

> *Server caps*
> " Previous closed beta testers are being let in. We are successively allowing more and more players join. The current population cap is 500 players per realm (so 1000 max players online per server) with an additional 1500 players in queue. We will raise both the online and queue caps by roughly 25% every few hours. This is a delicate process, vital in keeping the servers and starting zones in good shape. "



So, also bei 200,000 Betakeys macht das bei 25%iger Anhebung...hmm Dienstag nachmittag bis alle drin sind? Und da sind noch nicht die 75,000 CE-PO'ler dirn.


----------



## Ravnica (7. September 2008)

malima schrieb:


> sterni ???? 500 man pro seite ist doch nicht war oder da sind die daoc server ja noch voller !!!!!ihr habt 100000 betakeys verteilt oder auch mehr und grad mal 5 deutsch server da bei 500v 500 wirds bisel eng oder




Ich glaube kaum das "Sterni" deinen Beitrag hier liest! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. September 2008)

Ach Leute...
ERST wenn es beim Release Tag so wird... DANN könnt ihr euch wirklich beschweren... was bringt es denn jetzt schon? Es sind mit Sicherheit auch nicht nur die Keybesitzer den ganzen Tag auf der WAR Seite sondern sicher noch einige Tausend mehr die hoffen noch was abgreifen zu können...
Und bevor nicht klar ist was wirklich vorgefallen ist, bringen Spekulationen auch nichts...


----------



## Gramir (7. September 2008)

Dayanus schrieb:


> /signed !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111111111111111111111111einseinselfeinhundertelf



*sich ein paar einsen klaut und eine einser suppe macht* Sparversion der Buchstaben und Zahlensuppe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (7. September 2008)

Sunstrike schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur aufheitern ;D
> 
> OT: was läuft denn gleich?
> 
> ...



Em weiß net...glaub Hitch der date doktor dann tokio drift und später dann BAD BOYS 2!!! *saber*

also 20 uhr shcön fernsehen xD


----------



## onkelzfan (7. September 2008)

Kennt Ihr diese schöne Video über die Versprechungen von AOC ? AOC  Das wird es vielleicht bald über ein andere Spiel geben^^


----------



## Eagle´ (7. September 2008)

ihr müsst aber auch mal sehen dass die reg-seiten normaler weise für bis zu 100 besuche pro sekunde stabil sind....

nun könnt ihr euch denken wieso die server und auch der login nich geht....


ich probier morgen mein glück nochmal....wenn nich hat Goa und mythic pech....wollte die beta nutzen um mir mein eigenes bild über das psiel zu machen und dann promo auf meiner community-base machen...aber die habens sich durch ihre inkompetenz selbst verbaut...sry


----------



## Saumius (7. September 2008)

Ich sage immer Vorfreude is die schönste Freude!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gramir (7. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Em weiß net...glaub Hitch der date doktor dann tokio drift und später dann BAD BOYS 2!!! *saber*
> 
> also 20 uhr shcön fernsehen xD



Ja BB2... im fernsehen geschnitten mal wieder *dvd sucht und in den player einwirft* lang nimmer gesehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jammela (7. September 2008)

Hmm ich sag das zwar ungerne, aber es erinnert mich mehr und mehr an AoC, da haben sie beim Release bzw. bei der BEta/EA so viel Mist gebaut. Bei WAR wird den gleichen Wege gegangen und wir als (baldige) Kunden müssen am besten still sitzen und uns einen Affen zulegen der mind. 24 h lang F5 drückt?

Niemand bei War möchte, dass die Kunden sauer sind. Allerdings machen sie eben alles falsch was man nur falsch machen kann. Der Einzige der noch Infos raushaut ist Sterni und dieser wird dann in den jew. Forum auseinandergenommen, der beschissene Job eines Communitymanagers ,-)

In 10 Tagen ist das Spiel im Handel, es werden 100.000-de Spieler kommen und sich registrieren wollen ... das Vernünftigste wäre die Vorbestellung zu canceln und in 1 Monat neu zu bestellen aber leider ist der Mensch das Unvernünftigste Tier auf diesem Planeten, das wissen die Macher von War genau ,-)


Ich habe zum Glück nicht viel mitbekommen von dem ganzen Stress, ich klick eben einmal in der Stunde und wenns nicht geht dann geht es eben nicht.
Wer seit 08:30 vor der Kiste sitzt und nur auf Weiter klickt der tut mir leid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG

Jammela


----------



## Sunstrike (7. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Em weiß net...glaub Hitch der date doktor dann tokio drift und später dann BAD BOYS 2!!! *saber*
> 
> also 20 uhr shcön fernsehen xD



ok danke mach ich^^
(freut euch 1 weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 

oh doch nicht es gibt ja Werbepausen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myunjihausen (7. September 2008)

Na den "Stresstest" haben sie mit Bravour bestanden - die Kundschaft ist erfolgreich gestresst worden *g*


----------



## Sandman86 (7. September 2008)

Mit dem Stresstest Argument brauch auch keiner mehr kommen. Seit 8:30 geht doch garnix. Die Server waren nach 5 Minuten schon abgeschiessen und nicht mal der Captcha auf der Regseite war richtig programmiert, weil er teilweise bei Usern nicht angezeigt wurde. Das hat nichts mehr mit nem Stresstest zu tun sondern zeugt eher von Inkompetenz.

Wenn man es nicht mal schafft innerhalb von 12 Stunden die Login Server online zu stellen, dann weiß ich's auch nicht. Mehr negative Promo geht eigentlich schon garnicht mehr.


----------



## onkelzfan (7. September 2008)

Sorry für Doppelpost aber neue Seite^^ AOC-Verarsche


----------



## Gramir (7. September 2008)

Ja, seh ich auch so, jammela. Aber die meisten tun wirklich so als ob es der release wäre und haben 200 PULS!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cl0wn123 (7. September 2008)

Stresstest hin oder her. Es ist eine BETA. Keiner zwingt euch mitzumachen, und da sie kostenlos ist, haben wir keine Ansprüche zu stellen sondern können froh sein wenns vorm Release läuft!
Beim Release isses was anderes..wenns da nich geht versteh ich die Aufregung..man hat immerhin für etwas bezahlt was man nicht kriegt..

chill..sitze ja auch seit 8:30 da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (7. September 2008)

Da sehen wir jetzt scon was "in kürze" beim login server heißtl..


----------



## Saumius (7. September 2008)

denkt ihr das heute wieder login funktionieren wird?


----------



## Emokeksii (7. September 2008)

nein-.- wird es nicht....die werdens nicht hinkriegen das seh ich schon kommen


----------



## Ichweissnichts (7. September 2008)

jammela schrieb:


> Hmm ich sag das zwar ungerne, aber es erinnert mich mehr und mehr an AoC, da haben sie beim Release bzw. bei der BEta/EA so viel Mist gebaut. Bei WAR wird den gleichen Wege gegangen und wir als (baldige) Kunden müssen am besten still sitzen und uns einen Affen zulegen der mind. 24 h lang F5 drückt?
> 
> Niemand bei War möchte, dass die Kunden sauer sind. Allerdings machen sie eben alles falsch was man nur falsch machen kann. Der Einzige der noch Infos raushaut ist Sterni und dieser wird dann in den jew. Forum auseinandergenommen, der beschissene Job eines Communitymanagers ,-)
> 
> ...



Ich denke nicht, dass der eigentliche Start mit so viel Andrang verbunden sein wird:

- Dank Headstart werden genug Leute schon spielen, und den Spielcode kann man auch noch einige Tage später eingeben.

- Verkaufsstart ist an einem Donnerstag. Da werden die Leute zu unterschiedlichen Zeitpunkten in die Registrierung trudeln, gerade wie die Arbeits- oder Schulzeiten aussehen.


Noch sehe ich dem 18. positiv entgegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eagle´ (7. September 2008)

Gramir schrieb:


> Ja, seh ich auch so, jammela. Aber die meisten tun wirklich so als ob es der release wäre und haben 200 PULS!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



es geht ja nicht darum dass es nur ne beta ist....es geht darum dass die sich mal wieder krass verrechnet haben..und das macht nen guten eindruck und positive gedanken für die zukunft des spiels!!!


----------



## bonefire (7. September 2008)

jo so wirds sein es wird einfach nichts mehr


----------



## Gramir (7. September 2008)

Saumius schrieb:


> denkt ihr das heute wieder login funktionieren wird?



Der gute Mensch in mir sagt zu mir: JA

Der schlechte Mensch in mir Sagt zu mir: Nein ... in der Hoffnung, dass viele Off gehen.

Such es dir aus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merlindra (7. September 2008)

die meisten sitzen schon seid 8 uhr 30 hier. Falls wer damals am relasetag mit wow angefangen hat kann sich sicherlich dran erinnern wie es dort war. die meisten kamen auch erst so um 2 uhr nachts rein weil vorher die server laufend abgeschissen sind. Hier wird das auch nicht anders sein.


----------



## Eagle´ (7. September 2008)

Gramir schrieb:


> Der gute Mensch in mir sagt zu mir: JA
> 
> Der schlechte Mensch in mir Sagt zu mir: Nein ... in der Hoffnung, dass viele Off gehen.
> 
> ...




ich probiers nach 22uhr nochmal...vllt wird wenn die ganzen kiddies im bett liegen weil se morgen in die schule müssen


----------



## Sammy222 (7. September 2008)

cl0wn123 schrieb:


> Stresstest hin oder her. Es ist eine BETA. Keiner zwingt euch mitzumachen, und da sie kostenlos ist, haben wir keine Ansprüche zu stellen sondern können froh sein wenns vorm Release läuft!
> ...


Meine persönliche Meinung: Wenn man garantierten Open-Beta Zugang am 7. als Verkaufsargument für die Pre-Order anführt darf man als Spieler ruhig genervt sein wenn man angelogen wurde.


----------



## Knoedeluxe (7. September 2008)

Langsam ist es nicht mehr witzig, jetzt schaltet den Login wieder ein. 
Über 11 stunden sollten doch reichen um eine Lösung zu finden, was für eine peinliche Vorstellung.


----------



## ThalluS (7. September 2008)

Nuja was soll man da sagen ^^ mehr als warten kann man nüt und das tue ich scho seit 3 jahren von daher *schulterzuck* iwann klappt es und dann bin ich dabei ^^ bis dahin koch ich mir was leggeres und gebe mir den livestream 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merlindra (7. September 2008)

toll ich muss um 4 uhr schon raus wegen arbeit, sollte wohl um 22 uhr auch schon im bettchen liegen^^


----------



## Tovakill (7. September 2008)

sign


----------



## bonefire (7. September 2008)

RICHTIG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kranak90 (7. September 2008)

Ich glaub Menschen quälen kann ich heute vergessen^^


----------



## Qulhata (7. September 2008)

die haben mal wieder ne menge versprochen und nichts is draus geworden.
um 9.30 könnt da die keys eingeben aha ok das hab ich bis jetzt noch nich geschaft


----------



## Gramir (7. September 2008)

Merlindra schrieb:


> die meisten sitzen schon seid 8 uhr 30 hier. Falls wer damals am relasetag mit wow angefangen hat kann sich sicherlich dran erinnern wie es dort war. die meisten kamen auch erst so um 2 uhr nachts rein weil vorher die server laufend abgeschissen sind. Hier wird das auch nicht anders sein.



Danke, nun erinnere ich mich noch an den scheußlichen Tag. Hach waren das noch schöne Zeiten wo man zur Schule ging und viel Freizeit hatte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lieber jetzt das Chaos und später die Ordnung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Argap_the_Shaman (7. September 2008)

Liebe WAR-Community.

Wie wie gerade erst bemerken haben einige wenige von euch Probleme sich auf userer Webseite zu registrieren.
Wir sind uns dieser Problematik bewusst und bitte euch um Geduld.
Uns war es wichtig, das zu aller erst die Closed-Beta Spieler wieder Online sind, damit weiter Postiv über uns in den Enstsprechenden Medien berichtet werden kann.
Wir werden sicher einen Ausgleich schaffen, für all die jenigen unter euch die sich nicht registrieren können.
Zusätzslich ist zu dem völlig unerwartetem Ansturm auf unserer Login-Server auch noch ein Technischer Defekt in unserem Rechenzentrum aufgetreten. Ersatz steht leider im Moment nicht zu verfügung. Die neue Hardware wird erst am Mittwoch geliefert. Marco Polo bringt die persöhnlich aus China mit.

Wir bitten nochmals um Entschuldigung und wünschen euch einen schönnen Abend

Eure GOA.

P.S.
Wir bitten euch von Postings auf US Seiten abzusehen. Es kann ja auch nicht in eurem Intersse sein, das wir schon wieder Osteuropäische-Reinigungsfachkräfte  zu EDV-Technikern umschulen müssen.


----------



## Roxxhy (7. September 2008)

Wie gesagt , ... entweder ihr probiert es jede Minute und schreibt noch übertausende von
Commis oder ihr schaut euch was tolles im TV an und probiert es alle viertel h mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abstimmung: 
Was schaut ihr euch um 20:15 an ?

Da ich Tokyo Drift und Hitch schon gesehen habe, aber nicht anderes kommt lieber Hitch,
die Schauspieler sind gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 

hehe sry for spamm! 

MFG Roxxhy


----------



## Gramir (7. September 2008)

Argap_the_Shaman schrieb:


> Liebe WAR-Community.
> 
> Wie wie gerade erst bemerken haben einige wenige von euch Probleme sich auf userer Webseite zu registrieren.
> Wir sind uns dieser Problematik bewusst und bitte euch um Geduld.
> ...



Muah geiler fake ^^


----------



## bonefire (7. September 2008)

scherz keks verusch hier nicht einen auf hersteller zu machen um uns ruhig zu stellen^^


----------



## bonefire (7. September 2008)

Tokio drift


----------



## Emokeksii (7. September 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ChGgLU-d-L8

Goa kommt mir vor wie der erklärbär -.-

Besonders an der stelle "Scheiße wenn man keine finger hat"......ist auch doof wenn die mitarbeiter keine haben um was richtig einzustelln^^


----------



## Kelthuk (7. September 2008)

Ich weiss nicht ob das hier schon irgendwo gepostet wurde. Aber ich glaube ist ganz interessant. Wurde in nem anderen Forum geschrieben:

Des Weiteren hat sich Sterntaler im Forum zu Wort gemeldet:

    Hallo,

    dieser Beitrag ist keine Ausrede, warum die Accountseite solche Probleme macht und es tut mir leid, wenn es so rüber kommt. Dass dort der (nahezu unpassierbare) Flaschenhals liegt, ist unumstritten.

    Dennoch stimmt, dass wir die Spieler im Moment in Wellen reinlassen. Nur der Nachschub an Wellen stimmt nicht. Alle Server sind im Moment auf 500 Spieler pro Seite beschränkt. Wir werden diese Zahl nach und nach erhöhen und auch weitere Server öffnen, wenn die Zahlen weiter steigen.
    Nur die Registrierung ruiniert im Moment diese Simulation.


    Im Moment bleibt mir wenig mehr zu tun, als euch um Geduld zu bitten. Die Generalprobe wurde versaut, dann muss die Premiere ja klappen.

Es bleibt zu hoffen, das die Account-Verwaltung nach der Wartung störungsfrei läuft.


----------



## Dilan (7. September 2008)

Argap_the_Shaman schrieb:


> Liebe WAR-Community.
> 
> Wie wie gerade erst bemerken haben einige wenige von euch Probleme sich auf userer Webseite zu registrieren.
> Wir sind uns dieser Problematik bewusst und bitte euch um Geduld.
> ...




Lern erstmal Grammatik, Satzbau und Rechtschreibung bevor solche Posts in die Welt wirfst


----------



## Gramir (7. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ChGgLU-d-L8
> 
> Goa kommt mir vor wie der erklärbär -.-
> 
> Besonders an der stelle "Scheiße wenn man keine finger hat"......ist auch doof wenn die mitarbeiter keine haben um was richtig einzustelln^^



hehe göttlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ein abend in diesen Forum und der Kater vom Vortag ist vergessen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urando (7. September 2008)

Mittwoch

ist klar ^^


----------



## Nightmear (7. September 2008)

mir gehts echt aufen keks...-.- ich habe es seit 8:30 Uhr zwischendurch immer mal probiert und jetz gehts imemr noch nich ...-.-
dann sollen se wenigstens schreiben das es sich um "soundso" viel Uhr verspätet o.ä. -.-


----------



## BlaXioN (7. September 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTjyRu88PRE

und alle 

JEDE ZELLE AN JEDER STELLE......


----------



## FaytTheXpert (7. September 2008)

Argap_the_Shaman schrieb:


> Liebe WAR-Community.
> 
> Wie wie gerade erst bemerken haben einige wenige von euch Probleme sich auf userer Webseite zu registrieren.
> Wir sind uns dieser Problematik bewusst und bitte euch um Geduld.
> ...



Völlig unerwarteter Ansturm ? Ja das Leute die nen Key haben sich Anmelden ist ja auch unerwartet ja kenn ich.


----------



## Nightmear (7. September 2008)

das warn fake SchutzPala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bmorph (7. September 2008)

Thunderace schrieb:


> wie geil... bekomme ne neue fehlermeldung zu sehen
> 
> "undefined"



jaja die chefs wern etz ma kreativ, zahlen werden au langweilig iwann..414 pff


----------



## Gramir (7. September 2008)

FaytTheXpert schrieb:


> Völlig unerwarteter Ansturm ? Ja das Leute die nen Key haben sich Anmelden ist ja auch unerwartet ja kenn ich.



Das hast du nun grad nicht ernst genommen oder -.- ?


----------



## Sunstrike (7. September 2008)

FaytTheXpert schrieb:


> Völlig unerwarteter Ansturm ? Ja das Leute die nen Key haben sich Anmelden ist ja auch unerwartet ja kenn ich.



Das war ein Fake 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder warum sonst wird die Server Hardware von Marco Polo mitbebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerSven (7. September 2008)

ich denk mal das die registrierung wahrscheinlich erst am späten abend wieder on geschaltetet wird damit sich das ganze über die nacht und den morgigen tag mehr verteilt könnte mir vorstellen das wenn man sie jetzt wieder on nehmen würde sich gleich wieder off wäre durch die vielen anfragen


----------



## chilledkroete (7. September 2008)

Na toll, ich hab morgen 11 Stunden Schule .... Scheiss ABI!


----------



## Tovakill (7. September 2008)

In kürze *hust*


----------



## bmorph (7. September 2008)

chilledkroete schrieb:


> Na toll, ich hab morgen 11 Stunden Schule .... Scheiss ABI!



zivildienst, hoff abends wenn ich heim kommt klappts


----------



## Fastkiller (7. September 2008)

HA HA !!!!


----------



## Gramir (7. September 2008)

chilledkroete schrieb:


> Na toll, ich hab morgen 11 Stunden Schule .... Scheiss ABI!



Es ist nur ein Spiel. Sei froh, dass du dein Abi machen kannst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
In einer Woche sind die erstellten Charaktere wieder weg.


----------



## ugauga (7. September 2008)

BlaXioN schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTjyRu88PRE
> 
> und alle
> 
> JEDE ZELLE AN JEDER STELLE......



r o f e l


----------



## Kranak90 (7. September 2008)

In der Kürze liegt die Würze, aber davon versteht GOA ja nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alvia (7. September 2008)

Dilan schrieb:


> Lern erstmal Grammatik, Satzbau und Rechtschreibung bevor solche Posts in die Welt wirfst



Solche Flames sind absolut, unterste Schublade. Das kannst du gerne im WoW Forum veranstalten.


----------



## Merlindra (7. September 2008)

dann guck ich lieber tokyo drift


----------



## Nightmear (7. September 2008)

mal wieder ne volle stunde *gespannt sei*


----------



## Nanimo (7. September 2008)

@Merlindra
dito^^

PS: Ich glaub ich bleib bei WoW auch wen mein Account z.Z. gesperrt ist.^^


----------



## nrg (7. September 2008)

Ich lese hier immer man solle sich nicht aufregen weil es Open Beta ist und deshalb nicht alles läuft.

Hier spinnt die Anmeldung, es gibt einen Flaschenhals im Datenbanksystem, das Captcha funktioniert nicht richtg. Das hat nichts mit Beta zu tuin, das ist simpel Schlamperei. 
Die Anmeldung funktioniert schon seit Monaten, die Fehler hätten schon längst gefunden werden können. 
Das Datenbanksystem teste ich mit einem Script das 10.000 Datensätze erzeugt und mir die Zeit ausgibt die es braucht um sie zu erstellen.
Das das Captcha nicht richtig funktioniert hätte jedem Programmierer auffallen müssen.
Dazu eine Seite die gar nicht für einen solchen Ansturm gerüstet ist, bei geschätzten 200.000 Klicks setzt kein geistig gesunder Programmierer Flash ein, zumindest nicht mit so vielen Grafiken und Elementen.
Dann noch die Anmeldung auf Sonntag Morgen zu legen ist eine logistische und logische Meisterleistung.
Ein Mailserver der nicht mit den Aktivierungsmails hinterherkommt.

Das sind alles klassische Fehler, da brauch ich keinen Beta Stress Test, da reicht ne QA die weiß was sie macht. Leider bin ich mir bei GOA nicht sicher das die selbst wissen was sie treiben. Dazu kommt noch eine Informationspolitik die unter aller Kanone ist. Die Anmeldung ist für ein paar Minuten offline, das war vor 3 Stunden.

Sag jetzt das ich flame oder whine, aber trotzdem kann es nicht sein das Probleme die eigentlich 3-5 Mann in 2-3 Tagen lösen könnten lange bevor es online geht erst am Tag des Pre Release entdeckt werden lässt mich nicht gerade auf die Qualität des Kundenservice hoffen. Alle oben genannten Punkte kann ich in einem Netzwerk testen und dort intern einen Stresstest machen.


----------



## Sanitäter (7. September 2008)

Ui auf Pro 7 testen die Stümpfe... *grrrr * : ))))))


----------



## alienrocky (7. September 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3aN7zVBv3w 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackstorm666 (7. September 2008)

Einfach abwarten und Tee trinken morgen ist alles in Butter,aber war doch so oder so klar das die server den großen Ansturm nicht standhalten,haben viel zu viel Beta-kesy rausgegeben haben.


----------



## Nightmear (7. September 2008)

alienrocky schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3aN7zVBv3w
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ROFL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nanimo (7. September 2008)

Stümpfe oder doch Strümpfe? Ach Schlümpfe!^^


----------



## Gramir (7. September 2008)

Nanimo schrieb:


> Stümpfe oder doch Strümpfe? Ach Schlümpfe!^^



Wie testet man Schlümpfe?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nrg (7. September 2008)

Gramir schrieb:


> Wie testet man Schlümpfe?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Pfanne, Knoblauch dazu, Mahlzeit


----------



## indi92 (7. September 2008)

uuuuuhhh jetzt kommt shcon fehler 1103 bei mir..
denke gleich kann man wieder einloggen
!!!


----------



## malima (7. September 2008)

na gz 414 ist down es lebe 1103


----------



## methadronbs (7. September 2008)

GEEEEEHHHHHHHHHHHHHHTTTT WIEEEEEEEEEDEER


----------



## Madunka (7. September 2008)

Ich verstehe nicht was ihr habt. Stürmen alle auf den server und wundern sich das es Probleme gibt. Klar. das Ziel einer BETA ist natürlich das alles schon Perfekt läuft. Ich meine was erwartet ihr. Es ist nunmal ein stresstest damit genau diese Problem beim reles nicht passiert. Wenn wir en nun geschafft haben die leuten zu zeigen wo die Probleme liegen. na dann super. Ein grund mehr zu sagen das Probleme erkannt werden. Jop, sie haben die register datenbannk abgeschaltet. Eben um erstmall die Probleme nun zu beheben. Oder glaubt ihr die lachen sich da nun ein is fäusthcen das es nicht funktioniert? So gesehen war es erstmall genau das richtige nun die rigestrierung abzuschallten wenn die leute mehr las 5 Stunden auf die mail warten müssen. Sollen sie doch erstmal das eingegeangenen verarbeiten. Habt doch einfach mal gedult. Morgen wird sich alle gelegt haben.


----------



## Nightmear (7. September 2008)

uh fett es geht


----------



## Undertaker99 (7. September 2008)

```
zivildienst, hoff abends wenn ich heim kommt klappts
```

Davon traeumt man nur... 

als erstes LogIN, dann Mail warten , dann Patch saugen, dann Warteschlange Server... 

Das heisst dein naechster Abend ist auch schon mit Warten eingeplant. Wenn du dann drin bist am Mittwoch gehen am Donnerstag die Server Down  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  zwecks Vorbereitung CE Release


----------



## Nightmear (7. September 2008)

nicht -.-


----------



## Emokeksii (7. September 2008)

Bei mir nicht-.-


----------



## Mr_Edd (7. September 2008)

So vielen vielen vielen dank @ GOA für diesen tollen Spielsonntag...

Ich hätte echt nicht gedacht das man Funcom in sachen unfähigkeit noch toppen kann...


----------



## Tovakill (7. September 2008)

und wieder weg


----------



## nrg (7. September 2008)

eigentlich könnte man ja mal den Patch offen zugänglich machen, dann könnte man sich den wenigstens schon mal runterladen.


----------



## Feroni (7. September 2008)

414 strikes back lol


----------



## Ascían (7. September 2008)

Mr_Edd schrieb:


> So vielen vielen vielen dank @ GOA für diesen tollen Spielsonntag...
> 
> Ich hätte echt nicht gedacht das man Funcom in sachen unfähigkeit noch toppen kann...



Kann man wohl kaum vergleichen.


----------



## Mookie (7. September 2008)

My friend 414 was back... und nun ist wieder tot. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (7. September 2008)

Ja toll jetzt fängt halt wieder das 414 oder was das auch ist an-.-


----------



## Qulhata (7. September 2008)

huhu ws lädt stunden wie geil
mal sehn wie die key eingabe wird^^


----------



## Nightmear (7. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scythe86 (7. September 2008)

Einloggen geht wieder, 414 ist wieder da...Armselig...


----------



## X1Alpha (7. September 2008)

wb 414  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marcel_95 (7. September 2008)

alles schwarz bei cd-key und fehler 414 tolle warungsarbeit


----------



## Sanitäter (7. September 2008)

Wuhu 414 was hab ich die zahl vermisst .
.
.
.
.
.
..
...



nicht -.-


----------



## Nightmear (7. September 2008)

414 hat bestimmt was mit 666 zu tun xD


----------



## Qulhata (7. September 2008)

ich bin eingeloggt^^
aber jetzt hab ich nen schwarzen bildschirm also nichts mit key eingabe


----------



## Sam132 (7. September 2008)

Fehler 1103


----------



## hippolythus (7. September 2008)

beim bestätigen immer 414..


----------



## nrg (7. September 2008)

Ich wäre schon froh wenn ich mal meine Aktivierungsmail nach 8 Stunden mal kriegen würde.


----------



## Gramir (7. September 2008)

Bei mir hat es geklappt nun ist der patch fehlerhaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich find die genial. die machen das wirklich door to door  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slayerinoo (7. September 2008)

seh das ganze eh eher als so ne art trial. klar sind die chars wieder nach ner woche ca weg, aber das macht mir ehrlich gesagt auch nichts. und wenns noch ne weile dauert machts mir ebenfalls nichts. solange ich mir das ganze 2-3 tage mal anschaun kann bin ich zufrieden und überleg mir dann ob ichs kauf oder nicht. natürlich immer im hinterkopf, dass es immer noch ne beta ist, auch wenn man schon von einem recht fertigen spiel ausgehen kann.


----------



## Mookie (7. September 2008)

Wie gut das es Stundenlange Wartungsarbeiten gab!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## t_AK_47 (7. September 2008)

ich spring gleich aus mein kellerfenster wenns so weiter geht


----------



## Sandman86 (7. September 2008)

Der Login ist scheinbar wieder verfügbar. Zumindest dreht sich das Rad wieder und es steht nichts mehr da von wegen "Login zur Zeit nicht möglich".

Hui... Fehler 414.

Die Wartungsarbeiten haben sich gelohnt... Respekt an GOA. Mal eben 4 Stunden die Login Server vom Netz genommen, die Techniker waren wohl scheissen und jetzt kann's wieder von vorne losgehen. Supi.


----------



## Rabengott (7. September 2008)

Was? Es geht los? Wie? wo?

Unterwegs!


----------



## Dharek (7. September 2008)

Hach 414 mein guter alter Freund, wie sehr ich dich doch vermisst habe *ironie*


----------



## Syane (7. September 2008)

Stopt bloß das spammen sonst artet das wieder aus wie heute morgen und das ding hier wird knapp 100 Seiten lang ^^


----------



## Nightmear (7. September 2008)

1103 FTW!


----------



## Fr3ak3r (7. September 2008)

wuhu
neuer Fehlercode 1103
na wenn die wartungsarbeit da mal nichts gebracht hat, omg...


----------



## Nightmear (7. September 2008)

Syane schrieb:


> Stopt bloß das spammen sonst artet das wieder aus wie heute morgen und das ding hier wird knapp 100 Seiten lang ^^




stimmt^^


----------



## equinoxxx (7. September 2008)

und das war jetzt die " kurze Wartung " ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gz


----------



## Ascían (7. September 2008)

Fr3ak3r schrieb:


> wuhu
> neuer Fehlercode 1103
> na wenn die wartungsarbeit da mal nichts gebracht hat, omg...



Immerhin kein 414 mehr, wie versprochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gramir (7. September 2008)

Nightmear schrieb:


> 1103 FTW!



hehe einfach weiter versuchen. bin durch und konnte mein key eingeben und nun lad ich den patch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (7. September 2008)

Okay -.- let the spam beginn ...


----------



## Nightmear (7. September 2008)

Gramir schrieb:


> hehe einfach weiter versuchen. bin durch und konnte mein key eingeben und nun lad ich den patch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




gz :'(


----------



## wackalion (7. September 2008)

LOL ich lach mich schlapp......Nach Key Eingabe Fehler 414...Bis man irgendwann ohne ne Meldung zurück auf die Login seite kommt.hehe


----------



## Fr3ak3r (7. September 2008)

nu ist die seite total überlastet das ich nichtmal mehr rauf komme


----------



## Tic0 (7. September 2008)

nrg schrieb:


> Ich lese hier immer man solle sich nicht aufregen weil es Open Beta ist und deshalb nicht alles läuft.
> 
> Hier spinnt die Anmeldung, es gibt einen Flaschenhals im Datenbanksystem, das Captcha funktioniert nicht richtg. Das hat nichts mit Beta zu tuin, das ist simpel Schlamperei.
> Die Anmeldung funktioniert schon seit Monaten, die Fehler hätten schon längst gefunden werden können.
> ...



Jou, da kann ich nur zustimmen.

Um die *Beta* selbst gehts ja garnicht. Denn um Fehler & co ausfindig zu machen, war die Closed Beta da, nicht
die Open Beta. 

Ebenso der Stresstest... hin oder her, das bisher geleistete ist von grund an lächerlich.
Geplanter Start der Registrierung war 8.30 Uhr (o. 9.30), wir haben mittlerweile 20.10 Uhr *(!* , es sind knappe
12 Stunden vergangen und es hat sich verdammt nochmal so gut wie GARNICHT verändert.

Mein lieber Herr, was soll das denn bitte?

Das ganze ist wirklich eine unglaublich schwache Leistung und für mich die schwächste, die ich bisher
bei Open Betas oder gar Releases miterleben durfte... wirklich, mir ist noch nie etwas schlimmeres untergekommen.
Und mir ist bewusst das es bei vielen anderen Spielen ähnliche Probleme gab - aber *keine 12+ Stunden lang*!

Ich freue mich sehr auf eine Stellungsnahme, wenn es beim Headstart/Release genauso abläuft, schliesslich
haben sie heute ja einen tollen Stresstest gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gramir (7. September 2008)

Syane schrieb:


> Okay -.- let the spam beginn ...



hehe an den anderen hatte ich gar nicht teil. dann kann ich das ja hier nachholen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sandman86 (7. September 2008)

Wartungsarbeiten 4TW


----------



## Mr_Edd (7. September 2008)

414 Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuukkkkkkkk
kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Madunka (7. September 2008)

Mal so ne Frage, Steht da irgendwo in den NEWS das dass Problem gelösst wurde? ne

Richtge steht da nirgends. Also. was lernen wir daraus.?

Immer ruhg bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackstorm666 (7. September 2008)

Ey komm das ist doch langsam echt verarsche...


----------



## Nightmear (7. September 2008)

is wieder down -.-


----------



## Rabengott (7. September 2008)

414, hab ich dich vermisst...




NICHT! -.-


----------



## Mookie (7. September 2008)

Gramir schrieb:


> hehe einfach weiter versuchen. bin durch und konnte mein key eingeben und nun lad ich den patch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bei mir dreht sich das Rad wieder ununterbrochen bis mein Homiefehler kommt, naja. :/


----------



## methadronbs (7. September 2008)

jawollsky herr kaptitän jetzt baut sich die seite nicht mehr auf, meine freundin wartet seit 5 min auf das codefeld...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## equinoxxx (7. September 2008)

vllt. verbirgt sich eine geheime Botschaft hinter den Fehlercodes, man munkelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unexcelledx (7. September 2008)

mhhm war grad eingeloggt und wollte key eingeben und dann wurde ich rausgekickt xD




naja so witzig is das gar nich -.-


----------



## EvilErnie_666 (7. September 2008)

Wie 2000 bei Diablo 2

alle rein, server crash, dann 30 min später alles wieder i.O., dann wieder alle rein und zack wieder crash, das ging fast 2 Tage so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hándo (7. September 2008)

hehehe ich liebe es


----------



## Tovakill (7. September 2008)

OH MEIN GOTT!


----------



## bayern_bua (7. September 2008)

hm alle 10 sek neu probieren bringt eh nix. Geh ich hald solang noch wow spieln xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. September 2008)

Leute geht pennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das wird so schnell nix, hat auch keinen Sinn da zu sitzen und wie bekloppt auf F5 zu hämmern oder den Login Button zu malträtieren... wenn jemand MoO3 mit Deutsch Patch hat, PM me, dann zocken wir ne Partie und wenn die fertig ist läuft auch alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saumius (7. September 2008)

LOL kann wieder einloggen was kamm gleich!!!! Nach Key eingabe LOOOOOOL!!!!!
414 414 414 414


----------



## Undertaker99 (7. September 2008)

altes problem !

du bist bereits authentifiziert


----------



## equinoxxx (7. September 2008)

mal den 1103, mal ist mein account gesperrt... entscheiden pls!^^


----------



## Kruppstahl_G3R (7. September 2008)

-.-
Jetz kommt zwar kein 414 mehr, aber ich bin bereits authentifiziert!!

Weiß da einer ne Lösung?


----------



## Fr3ak3r (7. September 2008)

so, nu is der Sonntag im Arsch und morgen geht die Arbeitswoche wieder los und nächstes WE is die beta vorbei, dann geht der headstart los, also auch all die gleichen probleme wie heut....


----------



## Gramir (7. September 2008)

bayern_bua schrieb:


> hm alle 10 sek neu probieren bringt eh nix. Geh ich hald solang noch wow spieln xD



also ist der mist tatsächlich überlastet. hab mich da schnell durch gehackt und null problemo und je mehr drauf wollen desto schlimmer ist es. was ist das für ne dämliche datenbank.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Madunka (7. September 2008)

Mal ne kurze zwichenfrage? wie lat seit ihr?


----------



## bmorph (7. September 2008)

Undertaker99 schrieb:


> ```
> zivildienst, hoff abends wenn ich heim kommt klappts
> ```
> 
> ...



na dann froi ich mich doch ^^
*zocken will* aber hier spamen macht au spass


----------



## Sam132 (7. September 2008)

lat...


----------



## yosh1^ (7. September 2008)

Hab hier mal ein problem ich bin soweit gekommen meinen code einzugeben aber das ist ja ein riesen Code und der pre order code ist ja nur 4 stellig .. muss man den dann irgendwo anders eingeben oder so ?


----------



## onkelzfan (7. September 2008)

Wo kommt der Key genau rein? bei CD-Key nicht oder?


----------



## Gramir (7. September 2008)

Madunka schrieb:


> Mal ne kurze zwichenfrage? wie lat seit ihr?



mh, was für eine messeinheit ist lat?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## equinoxxx (7. September 2008)

20

btw www.seidseit.de 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mookie (7. September 2008)

Madunka schrieb:


> Mal ne kurze zwichenfrage? wie lat seit ihr?


So viele Finger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . -.-


----------



## Fr3ak3r (7. September 2008)

kann mir wer erklären was der fehlercode 1103 bedeutet, nur um zu wissen wo es jettz hakt.


----------



## X1Alpha (7. September 2008)

weis schon wer was zu dem uminösen Plan B ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alpp (7. September 2008)

Hoffentlich werden Konsequenzen gezogen und die Server"experten" gegen Fachleute ausgetauscht, sonst wird der Start am 18.09. ein Debakel sondergleichen....


----------



## bmorph (7. September 2008)

Madunka schrieb:


> Mal ne kurze zwichenfrage? wie lat seit ihr?



oh mann^^


----------



## Nowasaka (7. September 2008)

Naja

Einloggen - Key Eingabe - Crash

Neu einloggen: Ihr seid bereits authentifiziert, einloggen abgelehnt. 

da ist mir ein 414 fast lieber ...


----------



## nrg (7. September 2008)

414 ist Zeitüberschreitung am Server, also zuviel los.
300 ist Fehler in der Datenbankverbindung, Datenbank überfordert.

Kauft euch mal einen vernünftigen Server und eine professionelle Datenbank und schmeißt den P2 mit DBase4 weg -.-


----------



## equinoxxx (7. September 2008)

hm 1 Euro Jobber bei GOA?


----------



## Gramir (7. September 2008)

onkelzfan schrieb:


> Wo kommt der Key genau rein? bei CD-Key nicht oder?



doch genau da ^^


----------



## Evíga (7. September 2008)

Kruppstahl_G3R schrieb:


> -.-
> Jetz kommt zwar kein 414 mehr, aber ich bin bereits authentifiziert!!
> 
> Weiß da einer ne Lösung?



Lösch mal die Cookies von war-europe.com, dann kannste wenigstens mit 414 wieder reden. ^^


----------



## Ichweissnichts (7. September 2008)

yosh1^ schrieb:


> Hab hier mal ein problem ich bin soweit gekommen meinen code einzugeben aber das ist ja ein riesen Code und der pre order code ist ja nur 4 stellig .. muss man den dann irgendwo anders eingeben oder so ?



naja, 30 Stellen sollte der Batakey schon haben.....


----------



## Flipstar67 (7. September 2008)

lol ich glaube langsam der stresstest war für die Kontoserver gedacht anstatt für die Spielserver............ GOA shit on you!


----------



## sc0undr3l (7. September 2008)

vielleicht meinten die aber auch mit 8:30, 8:30 abends ^^.

d.h. in 10 minuten gehts los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.... ne is klar


----------



## bmorph (7. September 2008)

fehler 1103 WOOHOO den hat ich noch nich!!! revolution!


----------



## equinoxxx (7. September 2008)

Ich mag ja eigentlich keine Ladezeiten aber momentan mach ich mir da immer Hoffnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gramir (7. September 2008)

Nowasaka schrieb:


> Naja
> 
> Einloggen Key Eingabe Crash
> 
> ...



schon mal das spiel gestartet?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn der patch geladen wird. hast es geschafft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mookie (7. September 2008)

Wollt ihr nich mal alle kurz Pipi machen gehen damit ich schnell mein Key eingeben kann?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yosh1^ (7. September 2008)

Ichweissnichts schrieb:


> naja, 30 Stellen sollte der Batakey schon haben.....



0o ich hab hier die collectors edition mit dem open beta zugang aber nur einen 6 stelligen code in der schachtel für den Zugang....


----------



## Blackstorm666 (7. September 2008)

Genau Leute nie die Hoffnung verlieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## equinoxxx (7. September 2008)

muaha 1103 und 414 im Wechsel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gleich fusionieren sie zu 1103414 ?


----------



## Gramir (7. September 2008)

yosh1^ schrieb:


> 0o ich hab hier die collectors edition mit dem open beta zugang aber nur einen 6 stelligen code in der schachtel für den Zugang....



meiner hat 7 und hab auch die ce  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. September 2008)

yosh1^ schrieb:


> 0o ich hab hier die collectors edition mit dem open beta zugang aber nur einen 6 stelligen code in der schachtel für den Zugang....




Vielleicht solltest du mal die Rückseite des Inlets anschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gramir (7. September 2008)

Gramir schrieb:


> meiner hat 7 und hab auch die ce
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



blätter mal auf die rückseite des buches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fr3ak3r (7. September 2008)

yosh1^ schrieb:


> 0o ich hab hier die collectors edition mit dem open beta zugang aber nur einen 6 stelligen code in der schachtel für den Zugang....



guck lieber genau hin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## equinoxxx (7. September 2008)

em meiner hat 30 :E


----------



## Zoroasther (7. September 2008)

equinoxxx schrieb:


> muaha 1103 und 414 im Wechsel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



How do you like my Beta? Call 1103-414-FU


----------



## Kranak90 (7. September 2008)

Leute, wenn mir die Techniker eine Zeit gegeben hätten, dann würde ich sie verdoppeln und euch anschließend nennen. Leider ist meine einzige Information im Moment auch nur "Die Wartungsarbeiten sind vorbei. Bitte gib uns schnellstmöglich Feedback."

(Und damit meine ich nicht, dass die Community ihre Arbeit hasst, das habe ich ihnen schon verständlich gemacht.)


Ich weiß, ihr wollt harte Fakten und ehrliche Entschuldigungen. Fakten sind jedoch im Moment schlecht zu liefern, so viel beruht auf dem Verlauf weiterer Tests. Vielleicht beruhigt euch zu mindest ein wenig, dass hier im Haus heute sehr oft das Wort Katastrophe gefallen ist - von uns CMs sowieso. wenn der heutige Tag keine Auswirkungen hat, dann weiß ich auch nicht.


Noch eine Bemerkung am Rande:
Mythic hatte vergleichbare Probleme bei ihrem ersten Preview-Wochenende, sie haben ihre Generalprobe schon hinter sich. Das entschuldigt natürlich nicht das miserable Abschneiden unserer Seite.
__________________
Kai Schober
"Sterntaler"
Deutscher Community Manager

Quelle:
http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showthread....137&page=11


----------



## Deathgnom (7. September 2008)

hat wer die nummer von gao dann können wir die doch nerven stellt euch fur plötztkich 1000 anrufe und die mitarbeiter müssen sich unser gespräche an hören muhaha


----------



## derbolzer (7. September 2008)

naja ich FInde es ist doch Klar gewesen das es ca 5000 openbeta keys Geben wird und dann kann man sicher doch darauf einstellen und naja das es nicht alles Perfeckt Leuft um 9,30 uhr war denke ich jedem klar aber nach mehr std und wir habe jehtz 20,30uhr und da sollten doch solche Probleme Behoben sein da ja schon min 1 beta vorbei ist wo Normal solche fehler auftretten naja bin mal gesapnnt wie das weiter leuft


----------



## Schepageti (7. September 2008)

Ich konnt mich jetzt so weit registrieren bis bestätigen und dann kommt undefinied
-.-


----------



## bayern_bua (7. September 2008)

Gut das ich morgen frei hab, probier ichs um 3 in der Nacht oder so nochma, vllt is dann ned überlastet xO


----------



## EureDudheit (7. September 2008)

Hi, 
frage: könnt ihr den patch runterladen weil iwi geht da auch nix...


----------



## Saumius (7. September 2008)

Also ich loge ein und was kommt FEHLER 414 also wie vorher!!!!!!


----------



## Ichweissnichts (7. September 2008)

yosh1^ schrieb:


> 0o ich hab hier die collectors edition mit dem open beta zugang aber nur einen 6 stelligen code in der schachtel für den Zugang....



Der key sollte mit etwas in Richtung WARPBE oder PCOB01 anfangen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vampiry (7. September 2008)

o_O da sollte aber 3 Zeilen je 30 Stellen stehen ....


----------



## Gramir (7. September 2008)

EureDudheit schrieb:


> Hi,
> frage: könnt ihr den patch runterladen weil iwi geht da auch nix...



patchserver down  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## todesstern (7. September 2008)

ich find s schon geil wie viele deppen sich immer einlogen wollen ob wohl da steht das die login server net erreich bar sind sag ma lest ihr abundzu das zeug auch?

und dan sich aufregen wenns net geht und fragen warum man n den und den code bekommt (und dann wundern sich einige auch noch ) ahh hilfe es geht net was ist das e.c.t aso echt ma !

ich wart auch schon seit morgens um 9uhr aber wer lesen kann spart sich und uns zeit und nerven also lest erst ma was da steht ihr werdet euch voher nicht eilogen können auf der page 
schnallt es endlich


----------



## bmorph (7. September 2008)

habt ihr schonmal das spiel gestartet?
da kommt bei mir nen crit error, aber er lädt...habs dann iwann abgebrochen


----------



## equinoxxx (7. September 2008)

muss um 4 aufstehen, vielleicht klappts ja dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merlindra (7. September 2008)

nö es geht grad überhaupt nix


----------



## Kaderian (7. September 2008)

Hoffen wir das es sich lohnt und wenn das game in den laden kommt alles läuft


----------



## Undertaker99 (7. September 2008)

ne noe ^^  Wir wollen schon seit 12 h den patch runterladen ^^


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

ich finds eigentlich nur noch lustig ^^


----------



## Korvash (7. September 2008)

war eingeloggt , hatte den key eingegeben  und meinen daly disco vorm bestätigen ... 
und binn immer npch die ruhse selbst .. musik sei dank ^^


----------



## equinoxxx (7. September 2008)

bin eingeloggt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Höhepunkt des Tages für mich! /gz


----------



## Undertaker99 (7. September 2008)

414 oder sie sind schon authentifiziert.... immer wieder . Genauso wie um 10 uhr


----------



## bmorph (7. September 2008)

ja spiel kannste au so starten ohne patch...in den warhammer ordner und dann ma die exe starten...


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

naja ich häng hier seit 12stunden ^^ ich kann das nur lustig finden sonst hätte ich schon wen umgebracht ^^


----------



## Feroni (7. September 2008)

Ich glaub echt ich hab sie nicht mehr alle, bin seit 8:30 Uhr am PC und versuche mich einzuloggen.


----------



## Evíga (7. September 2008)

Hm, falls ich mal so eine Seite schreiben muss, wird es sicher kein flash.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khhaine (7. September 2008)

Nachdem ich mir ja irgendwie die Zeit vertreiben muss bis es endlich mal losgeht habe ich beim Studivz mal die Gruppe
"Error 414 ich war dabei "
ins leben gerufen.
ich hoffe auf viele neue Mitglieder in den nächsten minuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hühnerhabicht (7. September 2008)

Was mich echt auf die Palme bringt sind Sachen wie die Bestätigungs-Mail. Sowas passiert normalerweise instant und hier warten Leute bis zu 6 Stunden und mehr. Sowas ist mir noch nie im Leben untergekommen. Ich finde irgendwie keine Worte für diese Farse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Livestream aus einem anderen Fred hier entschädigt ein wenig. Schaut mal rein... 

MfG


----------



## Korvash (7. September 2008)

Evíga schrieb:


> Hm, falls ich mal so eine Seite schreiben muss, wird es sicher kein flash..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
hoffentlich ließt das kein politiker aus bayern *gg*
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=vY4F478c_Z4&...ed&resnum=1 4tw


----------



## Rednoez (7. September 2008)

Na wenigstens haben sie das Captcha gefixtx.versager.lol.


----------



## bmorph (7. September 2008)

Khhaine schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mir ja irgendwie sie Zeit vertreiben muss bis es endlich mal losgeht habe ich beim Studivz mal die Gruppe
> "Error 414 ich war dabei "
> ins leben gerufen.
> ich hoffe auf viele neue Mitglieder in den nächsten minuten
> ...



na da komm ich doch gleich reingestürmt^^


----------



## Vanimo (7. September 2008)

das liegt daran das sie manuel bearbeitet werden, da das system abgeschmiert ist


----------



## Undertaker99 (7. September 2008)

da bist du nicht alleine Feroni !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :cry


----------



## Zerter (7. September 2008)

kurze frage geht das nur mir so oder muss jemand anderes auch seit 6 stunde auf die reg bestätigungsmail warten?


----------



## Sam132 (7. September 2008)

20:30 bin seit genau 12 Stunden dran mich bei WarHammer Online einzuloggen...


----------



## teranite (7. September 2008)

Hat jemand ne Ahnung warum der Seite (neben den 124324 414 Fehlern heute) meldet dass mein Account gesperrt is?

Nen neuen zu erstellen funktioniert auch nicht, weil ich da nur ne schwarze Seiten mit dem Warhammer Banner, dem GOA und EA logo zu sehen bekomm, kein Formular.


----------



## Blackstorm666 (7. September 2008)

Oh man seid 12 stunden nun is der Server immernoch instabil was machen die denn lachen sich tod die ganzen nicht auf die server kommen oder was ?


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. September 2008)

Nein sie raufen sich die Haare weil so viele Deppen trotzdem versuchen draufzukommen auch wenn da steht "Geht nüx!"


----------



## Flipstar67 (7. September 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Leute, wenn mir die Techniker eine Zeit gegeben hätten, dann würde ich sie verdoppeln und euch anschließend nennen. Leider ist meine einzige Information im Moment auch nur "Die Wartungsarbeiten sind vorbei. Bitte gib uns schnellstmöglich Feedback."
> 
> (Und damit meine ich nicht, dass die Community ihre Arbeit hasst, das habe ich ihnen schon verständlich gemacht.)
> 
> ...



GOA is gay und Mythic auch.. lang lebe Mr. Blizzard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111111111111eintausendeinhundertelf


----------



## Alpp (7. September 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> Oh man seid 12 stunden nun is der Server immernoch instabil was machen die denn lachen sich tod die ganzen nicht auf die server kommen oder was ?


 nein es wird überlegt ob ein zweiter C64 als Loginserver angeschaltet werden soll.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evíga (7. September 2008)

Flipstar67 schrieb:


> GOA is gay und Mythic auch.. lang lebe Mr. Blizzard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111111111111eintausendeinhundertelf



... und deine Mudder.


----------



## DerSven (7. September 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Leute, wenn mir die Techniker eine Zeit gegeben hätten, dann würde ich sie verdoppeln und euch anschließend nennen. Leider ist meine einzige Information im Moment auch nur "Die Wartungsarbeiten sind vorbei. Bitte gib uns schnellstmöglich Feedback."
> 
> (Und damit meine ich nicht, dass die Community ihre Arbeit hasst, das habe ich ihnen schon verständlich gemacht.)
> 
> ...


So dann geb ich dir hier mal mein feedback egal was ich mache es kommt fehler code 414 bestätige ich die email adresse bzw versuche es werde ich auf keine seitegeleitet sondern er läd einfach nur minuten lang


----------



## Flipstar67 (7. September 2008)

Evíga schrieb:


> ... und deine Mudder.


 
und deine schwester -.-


----------



## Skipan (7. September 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> Oh man seid 12 stunden nun is der Server immernoch instabil was machen die denn lachen sich tod die ganzen nicht auf die server kommen oder was ?



die denken sich halt was sind das für arme suchtis


----------



## Blackstorm666 (7. September 2008)

Flipstar67 schrieb:


> GOA is gay und Mythic auch.. lang lebe Mr. Blizzard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111111111111eintausendeinhundertelf



LOL die Blizzard server sind auch am anfang durchgebrant aber egal ne...


----------



## Mookie (7. September 2008)

Flipstar67 schrieb:


> und deine schwester -.-



Geh mal wieder in dein WoWbereich du Lappen.


----------



## texus19 (7. September 2008)

Flipstar67 schrieb:


> GOA is gay und Mythic auch.. lang lebe Mr. Blizzard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111111111111eintausendeinhundertelf



GO DIE!!!!


----------



## rEdiC (7. September 2008)

414 ich rast aus!


----------



## Ascían (7. September 2008)

Flipstar67 schrieb:


> GOA is gay und Mythic auch.. lang lebe Mr. Blizzard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111111111111eintausendeinhundertelf



?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Finde Sterni verdient Respekt für seine ehrlichen Kommentare..ich erinnere da an Waldgeist, den CM von Failcom, der noch alles super toll fand als das Spiel schon den Bach runter war.


----------



## Evíga (7. September 2008)

Mookie schrieb:


> Geh mal wieder in dein WoWbereich du Lappen.



Wenigstens kann er doch diskutieren. ^^


----------



## karlos123 (7. September 2008)

Es lebt, die Seite lebt.. aber nur irgendwie.


----------



## ugauga (7. September 2008)

DerSven schrieb:


> So dann geb ich dir hier mal mein feedback egal was ich mache es kommt fehler code 414 bestätige ich die email adresse bzw versuche es werde ich auf keine seitegeleitet sondern er läd einfach nur minuten lang



ich glaub das hat er jetzt nicht gehört


----------



## Undertaker99 (7. September 2008)

das koennte ein 2 Vanguard geben


----------



## der-alex (7. September 2008)

Flipstar67 schrieb:


> GOA is gay und Mythic auch.. lang lebe Mr. Blizzard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111111111111eintausendeinhundertelf




ja genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackstorm666 (7. September 2008)

texus19 schrieb:


> GO DIE!!!!


Schönes Bild  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Thema:Irgendwie glaube ich das das heut nichts mehr wird obwohl ich vorhin noch sehr zuversichtlich war...


----------



## Undertaker99 (7. September 2008)

die server sind immer wieder kurzfristig down


----------



## texus19 (7. September 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> Schönes Bild
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ty deins auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (7. September 2008)

Bei all dem Ärger (ich versuch auch schon seit heute Morgen meinen Account für die Beta freizuschalten) und den hier schon ins Spiel gebrachten Vergleichen zu AoC muss ich mal eins sagen: Im Gegensatz zu Funcom spricht der Sterntaler wenigstens Klartext und tut nicht so, als wäre alles in Ordnung und als würde alles super laufen. Das stimmt MICH zumindest ein ganzes Stückchen friedlicher. So bin ich als Kunde (EA-Preorder) zwar nicht zufrieden - aber ich fühle mich zumindest nicht so verarscht wie bei AoC...


----------



## Kranak90 (7. September 2008)

Das mit dem einloggen auf der Seite erinnert mich irgendwie an Glücksrad^^


----------



## texus19 (7. September 2008)

wuhu jaaa yeahaa jeah wuhu *sabber* es geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der-alex (7. September 2008)

Am meisten tut es mir für die leute leid, die sich bei ebay nen key ersteigert haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flipstar67 (7. September 2008)

http://eu.blizzard.com/de/


----------



## ugauga (7. September 2008)

HEY HO CAPtAIN JACK


----------



## Ni0x (7. September 2008)

Khhaine schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mir ja irgendwie die Zeit vertreiben muss bis es endlich mal losgeht habe ich beim Studivz mal die Gruppe
> "Error 414 ich war dabei "
> ins leben gerufen.
> ich hoffe auf viele neue Mitglieder in den nächsten minuten
> ...



Hab grad die SchülerVZ-Gruppe dazu gegründet, wenn du Lust hast schick mir ne PM mit dem Link, dann machen wir das als Partnergruppe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mookie (7. September 2008)

Jede halbe Stunde klappt es mal bei 1nem macht bei 200k....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roennie (7. September 2008)

Flipstar67 schrieb:


> http://eu.blizzard.com/de/




die haben nen flashbug und du hältst mir nen grafikschwamm unter die nase? was solln das? Oo


----------



## Evíga (7. September 2008)

'Cause I'm 4-1-4, I'm dynamite
_(4-1-4)_ and I'll win the fight
_(4-1-4)_ I'm a power load
_(4-1-4)_ watch me explode


----------



## texus19 (7. September 2008)

Geil....... es ladet und laset und ladet und...........   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saumius (7. September 2008)

Wenn man den Key erfolgreich aktiviert bekommt man dan nochmal ne B Mail???


----------



## Roennie (7. September 2008)

hoffentlich nich Oo


----------



## Emokeksii (7. September 2008)

Grad das was ich mir am enspanntesten vorgestellt hab wirds nervigste -.-..


----------



## Undertaker99 (7. September 2008)

ja


frage versucht ihr es direkt gleichzeit mit den Einloggen (zb. 3 Windows open ?) oder Firefox und IE '?


----------



## Mookie (7. September 2008)

Saumius schrieb:


> Wenn man den Key erfolgreich aktiviert bekommt man dan nochmal ne B Mail???



Wäre doch nen gaudi, würde mir jedenfall endgültig die Herzklappen zerreißen. <.<


----------



## Soran (7. September 2008)

es is langsam zum kotzen,geht immer noch nix.das is vol die verarsche von vorbestellern.


----------



## Slayerinoo (7. September 2008)

wenns eh net geht dann schaltet bitte nochmal euren downloader ein *hust*. aber der hat auch verbindungsprobleme zum server, also finde ich eh kaum quellen...


----------



## chilledkroete (7. September 2008)

Das ist doch echt zum Mäuse melken....


----------



## ThalluS (7. September 2008)

gebt euch einfach den livestream von Akkarin , das entspannt ein wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.mogulus.com/akkarinswow


----------



## Sunstrike (7. September 2008)

Soran schrieb:


> es is langsam zum kotzen,geht immer noch nix.das is vol die verarsche von vorbestellern.



gratz zum 414.ten post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tukow (7. September 2008)

Ich weiß nicht was ich schlimmer finden soll:
Ob die WAR-Seite fehlerhaft ist oder diese Leute mit dem kleinen P..... die nichts besseres zu tun haben als 12! Stunden am PC zu sitzen und es nicht abwarten können das alles funktioniert.  Oder die Leute mit dem noch kleineren P..... die wirklich aber sowas von ein ödes Leben haben müßen und hier im Minutentakt irgendwelche Hirnlosen Flames gg WAR zu posten. Oder die Spezialisten die es fertig bekommen 1 Seite mit der selben Frage 5 mal zu bombadieren.


so und nu /flame on^^


----------



## Roennie (7. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Grad das was ich mir am enspanntesten vorgestellt hab wirds nervigste -.-..



seh ich auch so... registrieren... wagh -.-


----------



## Flipstar67 (7. September 2008)

http://www.amazon.de/World-WarCraft-Wrath-...2975&sr=8-1 

Warhammer server gehen nächste woche wieder off! also spielt alle World of Warcraft weiter!!! 

alle vorbestellen gogogogogo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## equinoxxx (7. September 2008)

und ich dachte heute um 12 Uhr mittags ich wär der letzte der online kommt und zocken kann .... LQL


----------



## Kranak90 (7. September 2008)

Da bekommt man ja eher nen 6er im Lotto, als das man sich auf war-europe anmelden kann...


----------



## Arathnas (7. September 2008)

immer nur diese dämliche 414

egal ich mach ne danceparty

<(^.^<) ^(^.^)^ <(^.^)> v(^.^)v (>^.^)>


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. September 2008)

Kann man diesen Flipper WoWFanboy entfernen? ^^ Der nervt


----------



## Tayfun (7. September 2008)

Flipstar67 schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.de/World-WarCraft-Wrath-...2975&sr=8-1
> 
> Warhammer server gehen nächste woche wieder off! also spielt alle World of Warcraft weiter!!!
> 
> alle vorbestellen gogogogogo!!!!!!!!!!



Findest du das selbst nicht leicht peinlich?? Nur mal so als Frage.


----------



## Ichweissnichts (7. September 2008)

Flipstar67 schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.de/World-WarCraft-Wrath-...2975&sr=8-1
> 
> Warhammer server gehen nächste woche wieder off! also spielt alle World of Warcraft weiter!!!
> 
> alle vorbestellen gogogogogo!!!!!!!!!!



wotlk ist extrem langweilig. Der gleiche Mist wie vorher, kaum Innovationen. Von der Stabilität und den Log-in Problemen des Betaservers ganz zu schweigen....


----------



## Ascían (7. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Kann man diesen Flipper WoWFanboy entfernen? ^^ Der nervt



Ach ich find den eigentlich ganz süß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Scheint mitbekommen zu haben, wieviele Leute von WoW zu WAR wechseln und sieht seine Epics davon schwimmen..


----------



## Korvash (7. September 2008)

braucht nicht jeder 24´er nen bremsrad ? ^^


----------



## equinoxxx (7. September 2008)

vier eins vier, den gönn ich mir :E


----------



## nrg (7. September 2008)

Zerter schrieb:


> kurze frage geht das nur mir so oder muss jemand anderes auch seit 6 stunde auf die reg bestätigungsmail warten?



Ich warte etwas über 8 Stunden jetzt, war heute mittag gegen 12:30 Uhr


----------



## Khhaine (7. September 2008)

Lang lebe GOA sie haben heute alle erwartungen die ich an sie hatte erfüllt, na ja ich habe noch Bier und viel Zeit!


----------



## Roennie (7. September 2008)

Khhaine schrieb:


> Lang lebe GOA sie haben heute alle erwartungen die ich an sie hatte erfüllt, na ja ich habe noch Bier und viel Zeit!



so mach ichs auch schon den ganzen tag ^^


----------



## Slayerinoo (7. September 2008)

Khhaine schrieb:


> Lang lebe GOA sie haben heute alle erwartungen die ich an sie hatte erfüllt, na ja ich habe noch Bier und viel Zeit!



sowas nennt man "erwartungsarbeiten"


----------



## Evíga (7. September 2008)

Das onlinewelten-Forum ist auch wieder gestorben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tic0 (7. September 2008)

Mich würde mal eines interessieren, hat es eigentlich bisher auch nur eine Person geschafft,
sich zwischen 8.30 Uhr und jetzt knapp 9 Uhr einen Account zu Registrieren, diesen zu Bestätigen
und den Open Beta Key einzugeben?
Bzw, gibt es jemanden, der auf diesen Weg schon auf die Beta Server gekommen ist? ^^


----------



## Slayerinoo (7. September 2008)

und ich weiß schon, dass 50% derer die hier gröhlen, dass sie nicht reinkommen, späten gröhlen, wie schlecht war ist


----------



## Gramir (7. September 2008)

Tic0 schrieb:


> Mich würde mal eines interessieren, hat es eigentlich bisher auch nur eine Person geschafft,
> sich zwischen 8.30 Uhr und jetzt knapp 9 Uhr einen Account zu Registrieren, diesen zu Bestätigen
> und den Open Beta Key einzugeben?
> Bzw, gibt es jemanden, der auf diesen Weg schon auf die Beta Server gekommen ist? ^^



Ja, wär ich grad fast. nur bei mir ist im client eine datei futsch und ich muss grad neuinstallieren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korvash (7. September 2008)

ich mein ich binn ja froh das ich ne preorder hab .. 

als ich mit meiner bc- ce aus dem laden gestiefelt binn brauchte ich polizeischutz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das war zwar ein erlebnis .. aber einmal reicht ^^


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (7. September 2008)

Arathnas schrieb:


> immer nur diese dämliche 414
> 
> egal ich mach ne danceparty
> 
> <(^.^<) ^(^.^)^ <(^.^)> v(^.^)v (>^.^)>




Ich mach mit, war schon beinahe reingekommen, bevor ich kurz darauf wieder rausgekickt wurde.

<(^.^<) ^(^.^)^ <(^.^)> v(^.^)v (>^.^)>


----------



## Khhaine (7. September 2008)

Tic0 schrieb:


> Mich würde mal eines interessieren, hat es eigentlich bisher auch nur eine Person geschafft,
> sich zwischen 8.30 Uhr und jetzt knapp 9 Uhr einen Account zu Registrieren, diesen zu Bestätigen
> und den Open Beta Key einzugeben?
> Bzw, gibt es jemanden, der auf diesen Weg schon auf die Beta Server gekommen ist? ^^




Also wenn es jemanden gibt der das geschafft hat dann höchstens Uri Geller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tic0 (7. September 2008)

@Gramir

Nagut, das ist ja schonmal was ;D


----------



## Pendelum83 (7. September 2008)

414 ich trink dann mal ein bier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K@Ching (7. September 2008)

so bin jetzt schon angekommen mich anzumelden jetzt komme ich nich rein um den key einzugeben 

wie immer 414                          414                      414                         414                 414                     414                       414


----------



## Mathras (7. September 2008)

Blizzard freut sich glaube grade nen Ast ab, wenn se dran denken was das heute für einen Schub für den Lich King bedeutet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




btw.: ebenfalls 414, bin immer noch am anmelden bzw meine Daten bestätigen *brech*


----------



## Morigan (7. September 2008)

Tic0 schrieb:


> Mich würde mal eines interessieren, hat es eigentlich bisher auch nur eine Person geschafft,
> sich zwischen 8.30 Uhr und jetzt knapp 9 Uhr einen Account zu Registrieren, diesen zu Bestätigen
> und den Open Beta Key einzugeben?
> Bzw, gibt es jemanden, der auf diesen Weg schon auf die Beta Server gekommen ist? ^^





Habe es seid heute Morgen nichtmal geschafft in meinen existierenden Account einzuloggen, geschweige denn den Key einzugeben und abzuschicken.


----------



## Roennie (7. September 2008)

Khhaine schrieb:


> Also wenn es jemanden gibt der das geschafft hat dann höchstens Uri Geller
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




kauft der von seinem durch betrug verdientem geld neue server? XD


----------



## Wacken22 (7. September 2008)

OMG xD ich dachte mir gerade : jawohl ich kann wieder auf registrieren klicken ... füll alles aus und dann wieder mein guter alter freunder der mr. 414 ich halts langsam nicht mehr aus !! xD


----------



## Gramir (7. September 2008)

ich überprüfe grad die ganzen dateien. hoffe er lädt die eine so runter, ohne das ich neu installieren muss.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gashvah (7. September 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUJey7AllH4

der "414 Song" 

DD


----------



## Razzor07 (7. September 2008)

Ich hatte mich mehr erhofft von Warhammer online. Ich durfte bis jetzt das Spiel leider noch nicht antesten aber von den Beta shows ist das spiel sehr enttäuschend. Und der Beta start ist noch enttäuschender das wir alle die einen Key ergattern konnten als Versuchskaninchen hingestellt werden für ihren Stabilitätstest. In der heutigen Zeit der Technik muss das eig. nichtmehr so sein.


----------



## Urando (7. September 2008)

Habe undifinied

will auch dafür n song.. ^^


----------



## Emokeksii (7. September 2008)

Gashvah schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUJey7AllH4
> 
> der "414 Song"
> 
> DD



R O F L Oo....


----------



## Kikolool (7. September 2008)

gnahhhh


----------



## Heribert40k (7. September 2008)

Mathras schrieb:


> Blizzard freut sich glaube grade nen Ast ab, wenn se dran denken was das heute für einen Schub für den Lich King bedeutet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Öh hallo erstmal? Wieso sollten die Leute sich Wotlk kaufen nur weil der Beta start von WAR total in die Hose gegangen ist, ist doch voll wayne, spielen sie halt morgen oder übermorgen, wessens kaufentscheidung ändert das bitte? du bist vom warten schon ganz verrückt geworden fürchte ich :-P


----------



## Trayz (7. September 2008)

hab auch die ganze zeit unseren guten neuen lieben besten freund 414  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja und ab und an mal.. 
Login derzeit nicht möglich. Wir entschuldigen uns für die enstandenen Unannehmlichkeiten.


WTF ICH WILL ZOGGEN ÖYYYY! -.- 

=)


----------



## Roennie (7. September 2008)

Gashvah schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUJey7AllH4
> 
> der "414 Song"
> 
> DD




die idee is gut aber das lied... nein danke


----------



## Slayerinoo (7. September 2008)

zumindest verbindet man nun wieder beim downloader mit dem server, ein gutes zeichen auch wenn das mit der datenbank nicht unmittelbar zusammenhängt


----------



## Flipstar67 (7. September 2008)

Mathras schrieb:


> Blizzard freut sich glaube grade nen Ast ab, wenn se dran denken was das heute für einen Schub für den Lich King bedeutet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



http://www.amazon.de/World-WarCraft-Wrath-...d/dp/B000FII8HE

vorbestellen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## DAmado (7. September 2008)

Wir können auch ein kleines Trinkspiel einführen. Für jedesmal das bei euch der Code 414 auf dem Bildschirm erscheint müsst ihr einen kleinen Becher Rum oder ähnliches trinken.

Bin mir sicher dann wäre nach spätestens einer Stunde nur noch höchstens die hälfte auf der Seite und der rest liegt betrunken unterm Tisch und ist nicht mehr in der Lage die Maus zu bedienen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tukow (7. September 2008)

Mathras schrieb:


> Blizzard freut sich glaube grade nen Ast ab, wenn se dran denken was das heute für einen Schub für den Lich King bedeutet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Jemand der sich durch sowas einen möglichen jahrelangen Spass verderben lässt braucht doch erst garnicht anfangen sich einloggen zu wollen oder?

btw deine 414 ist doch für den Arsch^^  Kannst du nicht lesen das auf der WAR-Seite weiterhin steht das es nicht funktioniert?


----------



## bmorph (7. September 2008)

Flipstar67 schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.de/World-WarCraft-Wrath-...d/dp/B000FII8HE
> 
> vorbestellen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111111111111111111111111111111



ihr seid im falschen forum


----------



## Roennie (7. September 2008)

DAmado schrieb:


> Wir können auch ein kleines Trinkspiel einführen. Für jedesmal das bei euch der Code 414 auf dem Bildschirm erscheint müsst ihr einen kleinen Becher Rum oder ähnliches trinken.
> 
> Bin mir sicher dann wäre nach spätestens einer Stunde nur noch höchstens die hälfte auf der Seite und der rest liegt betrunken unterm Tisch und ist nicht mehr in der Lage die Maus zu bedienen.
> 
> ...




ich machs mit bier ok? ^^ geniale signa übrigens


----------



## Khhaine (7. September 2008)

DAmado schrieb:


> Wir können auch ein kleines Trinkspiel einführen. Für jedesmal das bei euch der Code 414 auf dem Bildschirm erscheint müsst ihr einen kleinen Becher Rum oder ähnliches trinken.
> 
> Bin mir sicher dann wäre nach spätestens einer Stunde nur noch höchstens die hälfte auf der Seite und der rest liegt betrunken unterm Tisch und ist nicht mehr in der Lage die Maus zu bedienen.
> 
> ...



Geile Idee ich bin dabei Prost!!


----------



## Zoyah (7. September 2008)

Flipstar67 schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.de/World-WarCraft-Wrath-...d/dp/B000FII8HE
> 
> vorbestellen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111111111111111111111111111111


boah alter gehst du mir auf den ....


----------



## Slayerinoo (7. September 2008)

also wer einen verkroksten betastart als anlass nimmt um weiter wow zu zocken, der sollte es wirklich so machen und die leute in war zufrieden lassen


----------



## t0rb4n (7. September 2008)

Ich glaub aber mit der Hälfte der Spieler hat er untertrieben^^


----------



## Tayfun (7. September 2008)

DAmado schrieb:


> Wir können auch ein kleines Trinkspiel einführen. Für jedesmal das bei euch der Code 414 auf dem Bildschirm erscheint müsst ihr einen kleinen Becher Rum oder ähnliches trinken.
> 
> Bin mir sicher dann wäre nach spätestens einer Stunde nur noch höchstens die hälfte auf der Seite und der rest liegt betrunken unterm Tisch und ist nicht mehr in der Lage die Maus zu bedienen.
> 
> ...


Nach der Stunde wäre ich ne Alkoholleiche ;D und würde irgendwo inner Notaufnahme naja sitzen *hust*


----------



## Mathras (7. September 2008)

Tukow schrieb:


> Jemand der sich durch sowas einen möglichen jahrelangen Spass verderben lässt braucht doch erst garnicht anfangen sich einloggen zu wollen oder?
> 
> btw deine 414 ist doch für den Arsch^^  Kannst du nicht lesen das auf der WAR-Seite weiterhin steht das es nicht funktioniert?



Und wieso kommt man dann von schritt 1-4 ohne probleme, und bei 4 muckter rum?
Bei meinem Bruder hats ca. 20 mal gedauert das er den 414 weggeklickt hat und erneut bestätigt, dann gings 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## texus19 (7. September 2008)

Gashvah schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUJey7AllH4
> 
> der "414 Song"
> 
> DD



Ahh GEIL xD naja erstmal 3stunden ablenkung bin mit dem geilen Lied bestäftigt hab irgendwie nen Ohrwurm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tukow (7. September 2008)

Flipstar67 schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.de/World-WarCraft-Wrath-...d/dp/B000FII8HE
> 
> vorbestellen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111111111111111111111111111111




Wieso?


----------



## Wacken22 (7. September 2008)

Neues Spielchen :
Wer öfter den guten Kumpel 414 in 10 min zu Gesicht bekommt !

xD hehe


----------



## Magi999 (7. September 2008)

Mir sagt er, das ich bereits autentifiziert bin


----------



## Roennie (7. September 2008)

Zoyah schrieb:


> boah alter gehst du mir auf den ....



ach, lass den träumen XD du weisst doch wie das ist, wers nicht besser weiss. lassen wir ihn und hoffen wir dasser nie wechselt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (7. September 2008)

Flipstar67 schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.de/World-WarCraft-Wrath-...d/dp/B000FII8HE
> 
> vorbestellen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111111111111111111111111111111


Fresse. Viel Spaß beim ständigen farmen nach Epics.


----------



## Tukow (7. September 2008)

Mathras schrieb:


> Und wieso kommt man dann von schritt 1-4 ohne probleme, und bei 4 muckter rum?
> Bei meinem Bruder hats ca. 20 mal gedauert das er den 414 weggeklickt hat und erneut bestätigt, dann gings
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Schau TV, höre eine CD, lies ein Buch, beglückte deine Freundin oder mach dir ein Tee
Was ich sagen will ist warte einfach mal bis morgen.


----------



## Zoyah (7. September 2008)

Roennie schrieb:


> ach, lass den träumen XD du weisst doch wie das ist, wers nicht besser weiss. lassen wir ihn und hoffen wir dasser nie wechselt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


darauf hol ich mir ein bier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tayfun (7. September 2008)

Hmm ich glaub mal das ist nen neuer Rekord im "Das War anmelde Rad dreht sich" und zwar ganze 5 Minuten ^^ warte schon das die 414 wieder kommt ;D ahh da war sie und auf eine neue Runde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zenek (7. September 2008)

Magi999 schrieb:


> Mir sagt er, das ich bereits autentifiziert bin




me²


----------



## Kranak90 (7. September 2008)

Also Glücksrad spielen ist ja schön und gut, aber man sollte auch mal was gutes bekommen, anstatt 414 und konsorten.


----------



## onkelzfan (7. September 2008)

Das sagt leider nix aus^^


----------



## Roennie (7. September 2008)

*neues bier hol* XD


----------



## Wacken22 (7. September 2008)

Aber ich finds einfach nur besch**** das sie Wartungsarbeiten vornehmen und dann hat sich im Prinzip NICHTS geändert dachte das Warten hat sich wenigstens gelohnt -.-


----------



## Slaargh (7. September 2008)

Ein Avatardieb ... das rundet den Tag ab.


Und Tschuess...


----------



## Gus_23 (7. September 2008)

414 ich will ein kind von dir !


----------



## DAmado (7. September 2008)

Magi999 schrieb:


> Mir sagt er, das ich bereits autentifiziert bin



Ja das hatte ich heute Mittag irgend wann gegen 13:30 auch schon mal als ich meinen Key eingeben durfte und es noch einmal versuchte als ich keine Bestätigung erhielt aber das nützt gar nichts, der Client sagt immer noch Autentifizierung fehlerhaft.


----------



## Undertaker99 (7. September 2008)

glaubt ihr wirklich noch das die dran arbeiten ?


----------



## Zoyah (7. September 2008)

Am schönsten ist es doch das WAR Glücksrad zu sehen nur um dann die mitteilung zu bekommen "Der Nickname ist bereits vergeben!" .
414 überlebt, gescheitert an nem vorhandenen Nick... da hilft nur lachen^^


----------



## OrangePlus (7. September 2008)

also nachdem ich 8 stunden gewartet hatte auf die bestätigungsmail, musste ich noch ca 2 stunden warten bis der login wieder freigeschalten war und nun bekomm ich andauernd 414 davor kam nur "du bist bereits authentifiziert"...

onlinewelten is nun auch überlastet und man kann nicht mehr darauf zugreifen

jetzt vertreib ich mir die zeit mit login klicken, 1 min warten und wieder klciken... ich glaub ich verblöde, könne viel sinnvollere sachen machen aber irgendwie is das ne sucht, ich will den scheiss jetzt endlich fertig haben1!!!


----------



## Trayz (7. September 2008)

kann mir wer erklären wie ich das coole squig ding bei mir (also das bild XD find das nur derbe^^) in meine sig reinbekomme?^^


----------



## Tayfun (7. September 2008)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Ein Avatardieb ... das rundet den Tag ab.
> 
> 
> Und Tschuess...



Weißte wie lange ich das Bildchen schon auf meinem Desktop rumgeistern hab ;D daher Nope nicht geklaut!

Und immer noch 414 da fand ich den "Du bist schon angemeldet Fehler" schöner.


Edit: Soo angenehm dem Herr ??? ;D


----------



## Drornur (7. September 2008)

Undertaker99 schrieb:


> glaubt ihr wirklich noch das die dran arbeiten ?



Wenn ich ehrlich bin... ähm... -Nö


----------



## Forc (7. September 2008)

414 ist der neue chuck norris^^


----------



## sc0undr3l (7. September 2008)

Undertaker99 schrieb:


> glaubt ihr wirklich noch das die dran arbeiten ?




ich hoffe ja. ich denke nein, zumindest nicht mit der zielsetzung das heute noch hinzubiegen


----------



## Sherisys (7. September 2008)

also ich glaub sie machen derzeit gar nix mehr weil nur 2 praktikanten am rechner sitzen und das ihr erster tag ist


----------



## Sulfu (7. September 2008)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/414

die westgoten sind an allem schuld!


----------



## Pendelum83 (7. September 2008)

Wacken22 schrieb:


> Neues Spielchen :
> Wer öfter den guten Kumpel 414 in 10 min zu Gesicht bekommt !
> 
> xD hehe



 ich glaub ich führe. synchronversuche auf PC und laptop gleichzeiti, hab auch alle verwandten und kumpels angerufen, jedes erdenkliche internetfahige system auf 414 anzusetzen.
ach mit meinem handy könnt ichs auchnoch probieren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

     los lasst uns die server zum schmelzen bringen.^^


----------



## Undertaker99 (7. September 2008)

die sind doch auch bestimmt seit heute morgen dran und fix und fertig... auch wenn die  nix produktives geleistet haben


----------



## t0rb4n (7. September 2008)

Ich persönlich geh jetzt auf Arbeit setz mich vorm Kaffeeautomat und klick übers Firmennetzwerk bissl die 414´s weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evíga (7. September 2008)

t0rb4n schrieb:


> Ich persönlich geh jetzt auf Arbeit setz mich vorm Kaffeeautomat und klick übers Firmennetzwerk bissl die 414´s weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Auf Arbeit funzts dann und du kannst nicht zocken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## atahualpa90 (7. September 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Also Glücksrad spielen ist ja schön und gut, aber man sollte auch mal was gutes bekommen, anstatt 414 und konsorten.



Wie zum Teufel soll man denn einloggen können, wenn man seinen Account nicht aktivieren kann? Bzw. der Link in der Mail nicht funktioniert?!

Ich mein, okay, kann ja sein das die Registrierung überfordert ist, aber wenn man nach 6h nen Aktivierungslink bekommt und der auch nicht geht, das kanns doch nicht sein!


*Der Link fängt mit https://authid.goa.com/ an!*


----------



## Stedarion (7. September 2008)

man muss sich jetzt mal überlegen wie lange die nichts auf die reihe bekommen....schon ein wenig unfähig


----------



## Solmyr62 (7. September 2008)

Wie gut, dass Samuel Beckett das nicht mehr erleben muss. Er hätte sein berühmtestes Theaterstück bestimmt umbenannt.


----------



## t0rb4n (7. September 2008)

nene laptop wlan netzwerk ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sc0undr3l (7. September 2008)

Stedarion schrieb:


> man muss sich jetzt mal überlegen wie lange die nichts auf die reihe bekommen....schon ein wenig unfähig



zumal es die war site seit ewigkeiten schon gibt


----------



## Zoyah (7. September 2008)

Ich mach ne wette die Leute bei Goa hören erst morgen auf zu lachen das sie an die 50.000 Leute dazugebracht haben 12 std vorm rechner zu hocken und 414  wegzuclicken xD 
So langsam mach ich mir allerdings sorgen das 414 WAR ist oO


----------



## Trayz (7. September 2008)

vote 4 nerf 414 !!! 

und plz für mich nochmal ne erklärung mit dem squig plz =D


----------



## Evíga (7. September 2008)

t0rb4n schrieb:


> nene laptop wlan netzwerk ftw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann hau rein, viel Glück. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gortek (7. September 2008)

Ich glaub die machen sich n spässchen mit uns:

Alphanummerischer-Code

4 = D
1 = A
4 = D

Will heissen: "Who's your Daddy?" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cheers


----------



## Kranak90 (7. September 2008)

atahualpa90 schrieb:


> Wie zum Teufel soll man denn einloggen können, wenn man seinen Account nicht aktivieren kann? Bzw. der Link in der Mail nicht funktioniert?!



Hättest dich ja schon vorher registrieren können. Die Seite gibts ja nicht erst seit Heute!


----------



## Kralos (7. September 2008)

Mensch 414 vergess ich nicht mehr so schnell....


----------



## Saumius (7. September 2008)

Ich wünsche mir eigentlich nur das die mnal sagen es wird heut abend noch was oder nicht weil jetz hab i eh schon viele stunden vorm PC verbracht ...wer nur interessant ob es sich auszahlt noch bis 1.00uhr früh hier zu sitzen ???


----------



## Slayerinoo (7. September 2008)

glaub auch nicht, dass da noch gewerkelt wird, warum auch. heut nacht wird sich die sache sowieso von selbst erledigen, wenn die meisten ins bett hüpfen. dann kommen die, die morgen frei haben schonmal durch, morgen früh auch wieder welche und morgen abend der rest. ist halt grade viel ansturm, daher auch herr 414


----------



## Zoyah (7. September 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Hättest dich ja schon vorher registrieren können. Die Seite gibts ja nicht erst seit Heute!


Schon wahr, dumm nur das die leute zum grossteil auch nicht einloggen konnten^^

Die hätten die reg einfach früher freischalten sollen.... aber is ja n stresstest. Die frage ist für wen xD


----------



## sc0undr3l (7. September 2008)

Kralos schrieb:


> Mensch 414 vergiss ich nicht mehr so schnell....




vielleicht dreht michael moore ja auch einen film darüber, z.B. FAHRENHEIT 414


----------



## Sherisys (7. September 2008)

und was soll das birngen vorher registrieren? kann kommt trotzdem nicht zum key eingeben weil die meldung 404 kommt also von daher wanye^^


----------



## Kralos (7. September 2008)

Denke einfach morgen wieder probieren


----------



## Wacken22 (7. September 2008)

Vergiss 1337 !! 

*414 FTW !! *


----------



## DAmado (7. September 2008)

Ich hätte die bitte an alle sich morgen hier mal zu melden wer alles in der Nacht von 414 geträumt hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaderian (7. September 2008)

da fällt mir nur eins ein

Roflmao

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=iEWgs6YQR9A&...feature=related


----------



## Trayz (7. September 2008)

wieeee? ne meldung 404? ... machste dich lustig über 414?

414 > chuck norris > sherisys


----------



## OrangePlus (7. September 2008)

naja zumindest is es keine gute werbung


we need the plan b!!!


----------



## Evíga (7. September 2008)

sc0undr3l schrieb:


> vielleicht dreht michael moore ja auch einen film darüber, z.B. FAHRENHEIT 414



451, musste den Kack lesen letztes Jahr. ^^


----------



## Kralos (7. September 2008)

Ein wahrer Stresstest für die Spieler mittlerweile -,-


----------



## Arathnas (7. September 2008)

414 war früher ein Niemand.Auf der Grundschule wurde er ignoriert.Auf dem Gymnasium wurde er verspottet.Bei seinem Abi kannte ihn keiner,sosehr er sich auch anstrengte!
Er hatte die Menschen satt.
Als er eines Tages orientierungslos durch die Wüste streifte, fand er Chuck Norris beim meditieren.
Als er Chuck von seinen Problemen erzählte,begann der Mitleid zu haben und lehrte 414 die geheime Technik um den grösstenteil der Menschen zu pwnen.
Heute ist es soweit...
Heute ist sein Tag...
HEUTE IST DER TAG DER ABRECHNUNG!!!!

Die Rache von 414 ist da!



...man ist mir langweilig ^^


----------



## Evíga (7. September 2008)

Kralos schrieb:


> Ein wahrer Stresstest für die Spieler mittlerweile -,-



Lies mal deine Sig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jack159 (7. September 2008)

Kralos schrieb:


> Ein wahrer Stresstest für die Spieler mittlerweile -,-


Meine Bestätigungsmail für meine Anmeldung ist eben angekommen. Ein Zeichen dafür, dass die Server wieder gehen?
Aber der Bestätigungslink lädt schon über 2 Mins^^


----------



## Sherisys (7. September 2008)

Trayz schrieb:


> wieeee? ne meldung 404? ... machste dich lustig über 414?
> 
> 414 > chuck norris > sherisys


 
ne trayz ich mach mich über deine dummheit lustig


----------



## Undertaker99 (7. September 2008)

ich glaub die haben alles so stehen und liegen lassen fuer morgen.


----------



## Donhernando (7. September 2008)

nachricht von sterntaler,  Heute, 20:55:

Hallo,

zunächst möchte ich mich für die lange Wartezeit und die Probleme mit der Aboseite entschuldigen. Ja, es war vorhersehbar, dass sie Probleme macht und ja es ist kein guter Plan, sowas am selben Tag zu machen. So wurde durch die Fehler der Seite aus einem normalen Stresstest des Systems ein Stresstest für euch.

Nachdem die Probleme mit der Aboseite, bzw. ihrer Kommunikation mit der Accountdatenbank noch nicht gelöst sind, versuchen wir gleich noch einen weiteren Ansatz. Auf alle Fälle lassen wir die Techniker nicht in Ruhe, bevor ihr uns in Ruhe lasst.


Was dagegen die Beschränkung der Fraktionen auf 500 Spieler angeht, bitte ich euch, diese Zahlen im vollen Zusammenhang zu zitieren.
Ihr müsst keinen zweiten Flaschenhals fürchten, wenn ihr endlich durch die Registrierung eures Codes durch sein werdet. Abhängig von der steigenden Bevölkerung stehen wir bereit, die Bevölkerungszahlen sofort zu erhöhen oder weitere deutsche Server bereit zu stellen.
Es soll simuliert werden, wie sich die anstürmenden Spieler am besten und gleichmäßigsten auf die Server verteilen lassen. Nun sabotiert unsere Aboseite gerade den Ansturm (zumindest den auf die Server), aber ihr könnt euch sicher sein, dass ihr nach dem Patchen eine Heimat findet.


wurde auf gamona von ihm gepostet


----------



## Kralos (7. September 2008)

Der war gut Arathnas


----------



## texus19 (7. September 2008)

Gortek schrieb:


> Ich glaub die machen sich n spässchen mit uns:
> 
> Alphanummerischer-Code
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *GRINS* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trayz (7. September 2008)

Sherisys schrieb:


> ne trayz ich mach mich über deine dummheit lustig


das ist gut... dann sind wir wenigstens schon zu zweit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragno11 (7. September 2008)

hab mal ne frage bin vom i net geflogen und nun sacht mir der login auf der WAR hp das ich schon eingeloggt bin muss ich nun einfach warten oder mir nen neuen login machen ?


----------



## Knubatz (7. September 2008)

Dragno11 schrieb:


> hab mal ne frage bin vom i net geflogen und nun sacht mir der login auf der WAR hp das ich schon eingeloggt bin muss ich nun einfach warten oder mir nen neuen login machen ?




/edit Cookies löschen und neu anmelden, sry Frage vorher falsch verstanden


----------



## sc0undr3l (7. September 2008)

Undertaker99 schrieb:


> ich glaub die haben alles so stehen und liegen lassen fuer morgen.




und ein alter amiga500 pingt den code414 ins all hinaus........


----------



## Drornur (7. September 2008)

Arathnas schrieb:


> 414 war früher ein Niemand.Auf der Grundschule wurde er ignoriert.Auf dem Gymnasium wurde er verspottet.Bei seinem Abi kannte ihn keiner,sosehr er sich auch anstrengte!
> Er hatte die Menschen satt.
> Als er eines Tages orientierungslos durch die Wüste streifte, fand er Chuck Norris beim meditieren.
> Als er Chuck von seinen Problemen erzählte,begann der Mitleid zu haben und lehrte 414 die geheime Technik um den grösstenteil der Menschen zu pwnen.
> ...



lol...hammer


----------



## wanxtaganxta (7. September 2008)

Was wollen wir ? Bier und 414 !


----------



## Trayz (7. September 2008)

bin für ne massenemail für GOA MYTHIC mit dem inhalt : 414


----------



## Merlindra (7. September 2008)

bei wkw die gruppe 414 warhammer offline


----------



## Emokeksii (7. September 2008)

Donhernando schrieb:


> nachricht von sterntaler,  Heute, 20:55:
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...



Naja....solang sie es wirklich dabei halten das sie ihre technicker nicht ruhen lassen und 24 stunden durcharbeiten bis was geht kann ichs wenigens noch halb verzeihen sie sind noch nicht ganz bei mir durch.


----------



## Tic0 (7. September 2008)

Ich hab die schnauze von 414 so voll, das mir bei den ganzen 414
Signaturen und Witzen irgendwie nurnoch schlecht wird ;(


----------



## Wacken22 (7. September 2008)

GOA zu spammen mit : 414 TAGE !!


----------



## Drornur (7. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Naja....solang sie es wirklich dabei halten das sie ihre technicker nicht ruhen lassen und 24 stunden durcharbeiten bis was geht kann ichs wenigens noch halb verzeihen sie sind noch nicht ganz bei mir durch.



Was ist wenn ein Affe am Pc hockt?...Ok jeder Affe hat nen besseren IQ als die Jungs von GOA...


----------



## OrangePlus (7. September 2008)

ja wunderbar jetzt wurde die anmeldung komplett wieder deaktiviert...


----------



## Ryou (7. September 2008)

den spruch von 414 sollte man einrahmen, das Internet bzw. die MMO Gemeinde hat einen neuen TODFEIND.
414 ist überall und er wird auch DICH kriegen!


----------



## Mookie (7. September 2008)

Wie schön das ich die Woche Urlaub hab also noch ne ganze Weil Zeit.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kelthuk (7. September 2008)

wow was bringt dir urlaub wenns nich geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da geh ich lieber arbeiten und muss mich net aufregen das der rotz net funktioniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ronas (7. September 2008)

SEHR DANKE HERR GOA!!!!!


----------



## texus19 (7. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Naja....solang sie es wirklich dabei halten das sie ihre technicker nicht ruhen lassen und 24 stunden durcharbeiten bis was geht kann ichs wenigens noch halb verzeihen sie sind noch nicht ganz bei mir durch.



EMO`S SUCKS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackstorm666 (7. September 2008)

ganz ehrlich...den server kriegen die nie hin weil du sich grad bestimmt denken:"mhh naja wenn schon de beta server nicht standhalten wird es zum release probleme geben,also arbeiten wird lieber an den hauptservern....


----------



## Evíga (7. September 2008)

Ronas schrieb:


> SEHR DANKE HERR GOA!!!!!



Spiel WoW, mein kleiner. ^^


----------



## Feroni (7. September 2008)

texus19 schrieb:


> EMO`S SUCKS
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du bist dumm.


----------



## Trayz (7. September 2008)

da sitzt man tagelang am rechner um irgendwo auf irgendner seite nen betakey abzubekommen... freut sich nen riesenfettesultraei als man von fileplay.net einen ergattert... hat nen ungefähren puls von 180 bis zum 7.9.

dann sitzt man am pc ... 190 ...warhammer hp... 200... war-europe ... 210... einloggnamen eingeben... 220... wartezeit 230 240 250... 414... puls = 414 ... system crash ... und dann jedes mal wieder das gleiche... weiß net wie lange meine pumpe das noch mit macht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (7. September 2008)

texus19 schrieb:


> EMO`S SUCKS
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du SUCKs


----------



## Sandman86 (7. September 2008)

Jo, bestimmt werden die Techniker heute am Sonntag durcharbeiten. Bestimmt arbeitet da im Moment keine Sau oder wie isses zu erklären das die "kurzen Wartungsarbeiten" insgesamt 3 Stunden dauern und hinterher der selbe Scheiss wie vorher abgeht? Das is doch ne riesige Verarsche.


----------



## IrazE (7. September 2008)

OrangePlus schrieb:


> ja wunderbar jetzt wurde die anmeldung komplett wieder deaktiviert...



Also ich bin noch in der Anmeldung drinne, und versuchs immer weiter^^


----------



## texus19 (7. September 2008)

Feroni schrieb:


> Du bist dumm.



GO DIE!!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rednoez (7. September 2008)

texus19 schrieb:


> EMO`S SUCKS
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das einzige was suckt is deine Grammatik.


----------



## Baldoran (7. September 2008)

der sagt immer ich wär bereits authentifiziert...
sowas blödes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drornur (7. September 2008)

texus19 schrieb:


> GO DIE!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



YOU BANNED!


----------



## Evíga (7. September 2008)

Rednoez schrieb:


> Das einzige was suckt is deine Grammatik.



Pwned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wanxtaganxta (7. September 2008)

"undefined"


----------



## Emokeksii (7. September 2008)

texus19 schrieb:


> GO DIE!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du weißt das mordwünsche zu nem bann führen können?

/report irgendwo ist auch ne grenze


----------



## Donhernando (7. September 2008)

die registrierungsserver werden dann zum sonntag den 14.09. laufen und man kann den headstart key eingeben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OrangePlus (7. September 2008)

so etz is es wieder 414 wie gehabt...


----------



## Knoedeluxe (7. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Du SUCKs



Ne er hat Recht


----------



## Feroni (7. September 2008)

texus19 schrieb:


> GO DIE!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Verlassen sie umgehend dieses Forum.


----------



## texus19 (7. September 2008)

Rednoez schrieb:


> Das einzige was suckt is deine Grammatik.



wow gibts hier viele emos naja ich seg zur entschuldigung nur 1 bier zu viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoserOwner (7. September 2008)

Gewöhnt Euch schonmal dran,

das selbe Spiel geht mit jeder Expansion von vorne los, war bei jeder DAoC Expansion das gleiche.

ToA konnten einige erst nach einer Woche und später registrieren, da es am Releasetag während der Registration zu Abbrüchen kam usw.

GOA hat einfach kein bisschen dazugelernt, die Versprechen, dass der Support in WAR besser wird sind mit Sicherheit auch nur eine Lüge. Stellt Euch schonmal auf den miesesten Support ein, den ein MMO haben kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## wanxtaganxta (7. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Du weißt das mordwünsche zu nem bann führen können?
> 
> /report irgendwo ist auch ne grenze



ein keks mit narben


----------



## Evíga (7. September 2008)

Baldoran schrieb:


> der sagt immer ich wär bereits authentifiziert...
> sowas blödes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bringt zwar nix, weil dann wieder 414 kommt, aber, wenn du deine Cookies bzw. die von war-europe löschst, ist die Meldung weg. Bringt aber nix. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drornur (7. September 2008)

Donhernando schrieb:


> die registrierungsserver werden dann zum sonntag den 14.09. laufen und man kann den headstart key eingeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und ich bin der Weihnachtsmann...


----------



## Nightmear (7. September 2008)

OOOOOOOHH ja Mr. 414


----------



## scidi (7. September 2008)

GERADE FRISCH EIN ERROR 414 MOVIE GEDREHT!!! 


414 FTW !!! 

*gg*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CLj9PK175Ks

wuwuwuwuw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X1Alpha (7. September 2008)

Da sieht man mal was die teuflische 414 aus den Leuten macht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palanteus (7. September 2008)

Donhernando schrieb:


> die registrierungsserver werden dann zum sonntag den 14.09. laufen und man kann den headstart key eingeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich mag Optimisten.......


----------



## Rednoez (7. September 2008)

texus19 schrieb:


> wow gibts hier viele emos naja ich seg zur entschuldigung nur 1 bier zu viel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das sagen se alle...


----------



## wanxtaganxta (7. September 2008)

scidi schrieb:


> GERADE FRISCH EIN ERROR 414 MOVIE GEDREHT!!!
> 
> 
> 414 FTW !!!
> ...



Cool das mal aus deiner Sicht zu sehen !


----------



## Gnarlgor (7. September 2008)

texus19 schrieb:


> wow gibts hier viele emos naja ich seg zur entschuldigung nur 1 bier zu viel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



als zwölfjähriger verträgt man ja auch noch nicht viel mehr, ab ins bett...


----------



## scidi (7. September 2008)

414 FTW



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CLj9PK175Ks


----------



## Ascían (7. September 2008)

texus19 schrieb:


> EMO`S SUCKS
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Er hat was gegen Keksii gesagt.

*kleinen spitzen stein schleudert*

_Spitzer Stein des Verderbens trifft texus19 kritisch für 7564857 Schaden.

texas19 stirbt._


----------



## texus19 (7. September 2008)

Hmm 414 warum kanns keine schönere Zahl sein zb 666?


----------



## Mookie (7. September 2008)

Kelthuk schrieb:


> wow was bringt dir urlaub wenns nich geht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich häng sicher net mein ganzen Urlaub auf War-europe rum, da gibts noch wesentlich konstruktivere Beschäftigungsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## Atraxxas (7. September 2008)

zieht euch Die Chaoscamper rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



denen passiert fast gleich viel scheiss wie uns hahahaha

so lässt sich das warten ertragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roennie (7. September 2008)

texus19 schrieb:


> EMO`S SUCKS
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



warten bis die mode vorbei ist, die emo kultur vor 15 jahren war ganz cool, das heute sind bunte kinder die gerne anders sein möchten ohne zu merken dass sie sich uniformieren. is nicht gegen dich persönlich keksi, dich persönlich kenn ich ja auch nich XD


----------



## Emokeksii (7. September 2008)

wanxtaganxta schrieb:


> ein keks mit narben



Davon abgesehen das ich mich nicht ritze und keine narben habe würd ich mal sagen das selbst ne narbe besser wer als dein verhalten.

Bei jeden weiteren sinlosen beleidigungs flame meld ich jeden einzelnd....eigenldich hab ich gedacht um die uhrzeit gehen die leute die sich so verhalten langsam mal ins bett...


----------



## ekim92 (7. September 2008)

texus19 schrieb:


> wow gibts hier viele emos naja ich seg zur entschuldigung nur 1 bier zu viel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach komm hör doch auf, 1 Bier is keine Entschuldigung für sinnloses Geflame...

Ich hoff mal die Techniker kriegen das hin, mal schaun wies um 1 auschaut, wenn da noch nix is geh ich glaub ich pennen, bin ja schon seit 9.30 wach ;P

Ach ja:
Nein ich bin kein Emo...


----------



## texus19 (7. September 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Er hat was gegen Keksii gesagt.
> 
> *kleinen spitzen stein schleudert*
> 
> ...



Bleib bei WoW sowas wie dich brauchen wir nicht.....


----------



## FrekayMonkey (7. September 2008)

is das normal das man nach 7 stunden immer noch keine  bestätigungs mail hat?


----------



## sc0undr3l (7. September 2008)

kleiner junge fragt : onkel goa wird das spiel heute noch funktionieren ?

goa antwortet : nein mein sohn.

.............

Man hört eine leichte windböhe.

doch da : BAM ! 414 attackiert und trifft euch mit 1337 schadenspunkten.

schlagartig verändert sich eure umgebung.

....... warhammer live


----------



## Voodoo-only (7. September 2008)

oh man, der heutige tag war halt echt voll fürn ar***. aber ich will net aufgeben, dass muss doch heut noch klappen.
sollte euch langweilig sein, ich lad euch in meine gruppe im studivz ein "414 wir lieben dich. 
lasst uns durchhalten


----------



## Noxiel (7. September 2008)

Es ging hier ursprünglich mal um, moment im Thread Titel stehts, Server auf / Login deaktiviert. Und da die meisten von Euch mal wieder in sinn- und intellektfreien Spam abwandert sind, mache ich hier zu. 

Schönen Abend noch.


----------



## OrangePlus (7. September 2008)

scidi schrieb:


> GERADE FRISCH EIN ERROR 414 MOVIE GEDREHT!!!
> 
> 
> 414 FTW !!!
> ...




von wem is die musik?


----------

